# Alexa is overpushed and overrated



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

They've pushed her so much since she's debuted on the main roster. She's decent on the mic but she can be cringe-worthy at times with her middle-school insults like "have you ever kissed a boy?" 
She's just a stereotypical bitchy heel. And she's a mediocre at best wrestler.


----------



## STROWMans_RAWRR (Apr 24, 2017)

So is Sasha banks IMO.

That's why they don't like each other in real life, they're the same. Two of the same can not coexist.

I prefer Emma, Alicia fox on that roster.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Can work a mic and its hot, thats more than enough for a diva push.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't​ really get her, but if not Nia who is less ready besides being big fuck it at this point, fresh meat. The matches are mostly average to good. Both women's division will be shitty until they combine though, they don't have the depth for two divisions.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Her push is fair, she has a lot of potential. She doesn't have a very good character right now, but that could always change with time. She speaks well on the mic, and in the ring she is passable, where someone good enough can carry her to something watchable. You want overpush, look at Nia jax.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

STROWMans_RAWRR said:


> So is Sasha banks IMO.
> 
> That's why they don't like each other in real life, they're the same. Two of the same can not coexist.
> 
> I prefer Emma, Alicia fox on that roster.


Basically this. I can already hear the in-ring shouting
"I'm the baddest!, I'm the boss!!"
"I'm better than you!!"
"Go Back to Smackdown booboo!!"
"Have a decent title reign sweetheart!!"
Blah blah blah...
:eyeroll


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> They've pushed her so much since she's debuted on the main roster. She's decent on the mic but she can be cringe-worthy at times with her middle-school insults like *"have you ever kissed a boy?" *


Be A Star. Don't be a bully. I don't see any irony here at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh look, more Alexa slander from another bitter Becky fan. She's been off Smackdown for 3 weeks. There's no need to STILL feel insecure and threatened by her superiority on the mic.*


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Why do you hate JAP Thots??


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

She is pushed really hard in all honesty. She's been in every single women's title match on what brand she has been on since her MR debut. If she wins at Payback that will definitely reach Charlotte levels and we don't need another Charlotte. 3 title wins in less then a year on the MR would be a little bit much.

@LEGIT Botch Bringing up Becky in a non Becky thread again. Jesus Christ man get over her already. I got over hating Sasha(somewhat).


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh look, more Alexa slander from another bitter Becky fan. She's been off Smackdown for 3 weeks. There's no need to STILL feel insecure and threatened by her superiority on the mic.*


Becky fans have a right to be bitter. There was no reason for Alexa to go over Becky.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky fans have a right to be bitter.


*The first step is acceptance. You're still wrong though ositivity. Don't waste your time in the RAW section when you've got plenty of complaining to do about Charlotte "stealing" Becky's moments.*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh look, more Alexa slander from another bitter Becky fan. She's been off Smackdown for 3 weeks. There's no need to STILL feel insecure and threatened by her superiority on the mic.*


Just wait for them to replace Bliss with Charlotte and cry about how Becky gets left behind and Charlotte gets all the glory.

I'm a huge Becky fan, but I kinda get sick of her fans whining on a daily basis about shit.

Once Charlotte gets the SDL division on its feet, I'm fairly confident Becky will be back on top.

People have zero patience these days.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bayley was on NXT 3 years ago asking Renee Young if she wanted to play robots and your biggest big complaint about Alexa tonight was a line that even she probably wouldn't have said if she had a choice and was actually something an "utter bitch heel" character like Alexa would say to a character like Bayley..

You want to blame something blame Bayley's gimmick for that line. Because Alexa was never saying lines like that in her feuds with Becky or Naomi


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The first step is acceptance. You're still wrong though ositivity. Don't waste your time in the RAW section when you've got plenty of complaining to do about Charlotte "stealing" Becky's moments.*


To be honest, everyone's stolen Becky's moment. Rumor has it that she might be in a match with Ellsworth. The heck?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Bayley was on NXT 3 years ago asking Renee Young if she wanted to play robots and your biggest big complaint about Alexa tonight was a line that even she probably wouldn't have said if she had a choice and was actually something an "utter bitch heel" character like Alexa would say to a character like Bayley..
> 
> You want to blame something blame Bayley's gimmick for that line. Because Alexa was never saying lines like that in her feuds with Becky or Naomi


In her feud with Becky she used ethnic slurs against her, which was even worse.



> People have zero patience these days.


Becky fans have been patient for a very long time and we're sick of it


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky fans have been patient for a very long time and we're sick of it


I get that, trust me I do. I would be upset too, but don't be crashing the Alexa thread and making threads that at this point in time don't impact Becky. Come on. Different shows, time to move on at this point when it concerns Becky/Alexa.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

She's great, she's one of my favourite women on the roster right now who is always improving. This is more than I can say for someone like Becky whose been regressing for a long while now...and I used to really like Becky's work.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh look, more Alexa slander from another bitter Becky fan. She's been off Smackdown for 3 weeks. There's no need to STILL feel insecure and threatened by her superiority on the mic.*


I don't think "slander" means what you think it means. First off, "slander" is spoken falsehood(s) while "libel" is the word you were looking for because that's written falsehood(s). Second, OP didn't libel Alexa as he only stated his opinion, and an opinion isn't subject to libel or slander laws.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Alexa's mic skills are very good. I really like her confidence.
Was great to see how she owned the crowd and their stupid "WHAT" chants tonight.

She's unique, great look, big potential ... don't think she's overpushed at all. Remember her 2nd reign on SD was because Naomi got injured and had to give up her title.

Alexa is in the title picture right now so WWE can buy time to the Sasha-Bayley feud at Summerslam. Alexa can win the title on sunday and lose it to Bayley 2 months from now or so.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

squarebox said:


> She's great, she's one of my favourite women on the roster right now who is always improving. This is more than I can say for someone like Becky whose been regressing for a long while now...and I used to really like Becky's work.


Becky hasn't regressed. She had to feud with Alexa, who is a mediocre at best wrestler, for months. Of course the matches weren't going to be that good. Becky's matches with Mickie were a lot better


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

If you're taking about overpushed and overrated, it's the Four Horsewomen. So sick and tired of hearing about those fuglies. (Sasha is okay looking though)


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

She's one of the few of the women other than Charlotte that can work the mic and hope she makes fun of Bayley more.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

chemical said:


> *Just wait for them to replace Bliss with Charlotte and cry about how Becky gets left behind and Charlotte gets all the glory*.
> 
> I'm a huge Becky fan, but I kinda get sick of her fans whining on a daily basis about shit.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, Becky fans actually like Charlotte(team CB). Becky beating Charlotte is much bigger then beating Alexa. Which is a plus. Charlotte's been getting the glory ever since she won the Divas title so no one's going to cry about it anymore. Alexa 2 months in on the main roster beating up Becky every week and eventually taking Becky's title with no payoff whatsoever will always be worse to what Charlotte has or will ever do to Becky. 

Becky's been on the roster around 2 years now. 1 career feud win in her career. 2 career singles title matches on PPV. 1 title win where she beat Carmella to get it. 1 clean win on SD in 80 + days as champ. 2 times not on SD in the last 3 weeks. Patience? You gotta be joking. The "whining" is not just out of the blue.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

It's like this.....I know who's not going to be fed to her. At the end of the day that all that really matters to me. Sasha and Bayley interests me and Sasha and Mickie interests me for the potential match quality, but after tonight when I saw how willing they are to make Bayley look like a complete idiot because that's really the only way Alexa can be physically be taken seriously...yeah, I'm not going to be very invested in this division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TheLapsedFan said:


> I don't think "slander" means what you think it means. First off, "slander" is spoken falsehood(s) while "libel" is the word you were looking for because that's written falsehood(s). Second, OP didn't libel Alexa as he only stated his opinion, and an opinion isn't subject to libel or slander laws.


*1. I'm obviously not being literal.
2. Libel is typically reserved for massive publications; not casual internet discussion.
3. OP has admitted to being bitter about Becky, thus inspiring his irrational hatred for Alexa and obsessive persistence to make incorrect statements about her abilities.
4. *


TheLapsedFan said:


> Legit boss ignored himself for me since I use the black theme so I chuckle when he posts.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> It's like this.....I know who's not going to be fed to her. At the end of the day that all that really matters to me. Sasha and Bayley interests me and Sasha and Mickie interests me for the potential match quality, but after tonight when I saw how willing they are to make Bayley look like a complete idiot because that's really the only way Alexa can be physically be taken seriously...yeah, I'm not going to be very invested in this division.


Bayley looks like an idiot because her character is retarded. Not Alexa's fault that WWE saddled Bayley with a corny, kiddy gimmick


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

attituderocks said:


> Bayley looks like an idiot because her character is retarded. Not Alexa's fault that WWE saddled Bayley with a corny, kiddy gimmick


*Bayley picked that gimmick for herself in NXT.*



Genetically Superior said:


> It's like this.....I know who's not going to be fed to her. At the end of the day that all that really matters to me.


*Marking my calendar for Survivor Series for your potential reaction if Alexa pins Charlotte :curry2*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

attituderocks said:


> Bayley looks like an idiot because her character is retarded. Not Alexa's fault that WWE saddled Bayley with a corny, kiddy gimmick


Wasn't even referring to the mic work there. Thought the part about physically being taken seriously would have made that clear. Anyways, just to clarify, I was referring to the attack at the end of the segment where Bayley foolishly turned her back so quickly and left herself wide open to be attacked. It's a pattern. Alexa's opponents have to be booked to do completely stupid shit so that her tactics will work. Similar to when Becky stood in the ring and let the ref count Alexa out in a title rematch.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Genetically Superior said:


> Wasn't even referring to the mic work there. Thought the part about physically being taken seriously would have made that clear. Anyways, just to clarify, I was referring to the attack at the end of the segment where Bayley foolishly turned her back so quickly and left herself wide open to be attacked. It's a pattern. Alexa's opponents have to be booked to do completely stupid shit so that her tactics will work. Similar to when Becky stood in the ring and let the ref count Alexa out in a title rematch.


It's ridiculous, especially when the same people who complain about Finn Balor fighting Lesnar but have no problem with Alexa fighting Charlotte or Nia Jax. Alexa just isn't a credible champion because of her size


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Bayley picked that gimmick for herself in NXT.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Marking my calendar for Survivor Series for your potential reaction if Alexa pins Charlotte :curry2*


If it happens Charlotte will be heavily protected. With the lopsided rosters I can see Charlotte in maybe a 4 on 1 situation and falling just short at the end after taking out 3 of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Genetically Superior said:


> If it happens Charlotte will be heavily protected. With the lopsided rosters I can see Charlotte in maybe a 4 on 1 situation and falling just short at the end after taking out 3 of them.


*
Hey, last year, we both thought Sasha and Charlotte would squash the entire Smackdown roster, but it was actually very competitive :toomanykobes. Becky looked like Supergirl and I damn sure didn't expect that. Survivor Series booking has been unpredictable for the last few years.*


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Genetically Superior said:


> Wasn't even referring to the mic work there. Thought the part about physically being taken seriously would have made that clear. Anyways, just to clarify, I was referring to the attack at the end of the segment where Bayley foolishly turned her back so quickly and left herself wide open to be attacked. It's a pattern. Alexa's opponents have to be booked to do completely stupid shit so that her tactics will work. Similar to when Becky stood in the ring and let the ref count Alexa out in a title rematch.


If Alexa attacks people from behind or cheats, doesn't that make her look bad because she can't beat her opponents cleanly? It should be Alexa fans complaining then because her booking makes her look weak

Anyways, win/loss don't matter to me as long as the wrestler is entertaining. Alexa is entertaining on the mic while Bayley sounds like a special kid


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Another bitching/hate thread. This board is getting boring and repetitive.

Waiting for the 82nd Roman thread of April now.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Genetically Superior said:


> Wasn't even referring to the mic work there. Thought the part about physically being taken seriously would have made that clear. Anyways, just to clarify, I was referring to the attack at the end of the segment where Bayley foolishly turned her back so quickly and left herself wide open to be attacked. It's a pattern. *Alexa's opponents have to be booked to do completely stupid shit so that her tactics will work. Similar to when Becky stood in the ring and let the ref count Alexa out in a title rematch*.



Until Naomi came back and Alexa stopped trying to cheat in her matches with Naomi for some reason thus losing 5 straight times and twice dropping the belt to her. Becky did have a couple of smart booking moments in the Alexa feud like when she struck first at the 2nd contract signing after being cheap shotted in the first one and beating Alexa as La Luchadora. Then WWE erased both moments quickly by having Becky being pushed through a table in the end and La Luchadora(not Becky) coming out and screwing Becky 2 times out of the title. Also Becky didn't just stand in the ring. The Ref told her to stay back and she followed the ref. She was ready to go after Alexa. What was stupid was her attacking Alexa afterwards.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

attituderocks said:


> If Alexa attacks people from behind or cheats, doesn't that make her look bad because she can't beat her opponents cleanly? It should be Alexa fans complaining then because her booking makes her look weak
> 
> Anyways, win/loss don't matter to me as long as the wrestler is entertaining. Alexa is entertaining on the mic while Bayley sounds like a special kid


I don't think it makes Alexa look bad, it makes her opponents look incompetent


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Better get used to it, mate. The push isn't going to slow down anytime soon.


----------



## Grandmaster_J (Apr 14, 2017)

attituderocks said:


> If Alexa attacks people from behind or cheats, doesn't that make her look bad because she can't beat her opponents cleanly? It should be Alexa fans complaining then because her booking makes her look weak


Not really since that's typical heel booking in WWE


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I will admit that I thought Bliss was called up too early and was overpushed on SDL but the Raw women's division on the other hand was complete garbage and Bliss has given me a reason to care about it again. She can actually talk, she can actually work, half the women on that brand can't even do the one, let alone the other.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

She can get overrated by some of her marks that think she's top 5 in the ring or some shit. 
The thing that bothers with Alexa is that I get "she's green" in the ring, but she and Charlotte have been wrestling for almost the same amount of time (Flair has less than 1 year on her), and Charlotte is light-years a head of her, she was light-years ahead even 2 years ago compared to Alexa now.



Genetically Superior said:


> Wasn't even referring to the mic work there. Thought the part about physically being taken seriously would have made that clear. Anyways, just to clarify, I was referring to the attack at the end of the segment where Bayley foolishly turned her back so quickly and left herself wide open to be attacked. *It's a pattern. Alexa's opponents have to be booked to do completely stupid shit so that her tactics will work. Similar to when Becky stood in the ring and let the ref count Alexa out in a title rematch*.


Excellent point.
I think she can be booked as a cheater, out-smarting her opponents, but it's annoying when they book her opponent to be a complete idiot to make her look good. She can use the ropes for leverage, eye rack, some other underhanded shit, but making her rivals turn their back on her, acting stupid, it ruins one wanting to root for the hero.

Ex; Legends of Tomorrow this season, up until let's say ep 12-13, I hated the heroes of how fucking stupid they are.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

She's not overpushed, she's fairly pushed simply because she's the best female on the main roster (especially on RAW, no one comes close). 

Sasha & Bayley should be grateful they're feuding Alexa, she's really covering up their mediocrity.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Haters gonna hate. If someone like Sasha Banks and Bayley can have a megapush, why shouldn't Alexa Bliss get the same treatment?


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

JafarMustDie said:


> She's not overpushed, she's fairly pushed simply because she's the best female on the main roster (especially on RAW, no one comes close).
> 
> Sasha & Bayley should be grateful they're feuding Alexa, she's really covering up their mediocrity.


Charlotte, Becky and Sasha are all better.

She only beats them with mic work.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

It's AJ lee all over again, but worse. Because the women in this era are better and you have WWE shouting from the rooftops that we're supposed to take these women seriously now.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Overrated? Definitely arguable, especially when you have guys claiming she's the best on the entire roster. A lot of people are being led by their dicks and/or libido.


Over pushed? Eh. 


I think they're doing right by heavily featuring her. She has a lot of potential and can always improve in the ring, which is something that only happens with experience. I'm admittedly more of a promo/character guy so as long as alexa can consistently work a match without hurting herself or her coworkers, I'm fine with her in the heel role. She and Banks are the most charismatic women on RAW so I'm looking forward to their eventual feud.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Alexa>>>>>>>>>>Sasha


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Over Pushed :lol As opposed to Charlotte and Sasha? Alexa is a genius on the mic, her bitchy character is so freaking awesome and she is getting better in the ring. You can't please everyone I suppose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:nah She's not overpushed. As a matter of fact, every time I look at her, I think this:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I don't think she has done enough to warrant the title of 'over rated' yet. Can we start using these terms more appropriately please. "buried" "over rated" "jobber". 

WWE are hardly pushing hr as the second coming of Christ...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ellthom said:


> WWE are hardly pushing hr as the second coming of Christ...


Her fans sure are tho, jesus.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Pushed or over pushed it don't matter, Last nights segment was as bad as it gets and it was cringe worthy


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Strategize said:


> Her fans sure are tho, Jesus.


lol. True point

but that's truely an opinion though, to some she could very well be the best woman on the roster, not my place to say otherwise. I don't think that truly makes her over rated, I think you could say that 'fans over rate' her, but is she over rated herself as a figure within the company?

Depends if we are talking over rated in terms of the 'fan community' or over rated in terms of 'WWE booking of her', cos they are two different things


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky fans have a right to be bitter. There was no reason for Alexa to go over Becky.


there was, shes more entertaining


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The material the women are given on the main roster is disgraceful, it's insulting to them - they need to take a stand and refuse to cut these playground humour segments each week. They are treated like second class performers, Sasha and Bayley have REGRESSED a mile since their NXT days.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

She's miles more interesting than the other women and no worse than Bayley in the ring. She's right to be pushed.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I enjoyed Alexa's segment last night on RAW. She came across better than Sasha or Bayley did. Dont think she will win the belt on sunday though and imo she shouldn't.. not yet anyway. She will win the belt down the line though thats also something that will happen. But not too soon please.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Well its hard to take her serious when all she has to work with is Bayley. If she went 100% on her, Bayley would run home crying, but I'm sure Bliss doesn't take her seriously. 

But at this point what did Bayley even do to promote her fight.....the possibility that we might see Sasha?! Imagine if HBK's big fight with Stone Cold, and he needed Hunter to come out and do his talking for him...Nah, good wrestlers don't need constant help.

Becky and Charlotte got plenty to work with on Smackdown. I just don't see what else Sasha had, but Bliss is perfect. We can spend the summer with them two feuding, this time keep the belt on Sasha, and let Bliss build a little stable, like get a chump tag team to be her muscle, not that she needs it, it just adds extra. If anything Bayley needs Sami Zayn to be her manager.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Well who is a better overall package than Alexa??? Sasha and Bayley are just bad on the mic. Sasha needs to hurry and turn heel. She was much better on the mic as a heel. Bayley is probably the worst mic worker on the roster. She is Kalisto levels of bad.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't tell me Bayley and Sasha Banks aren't :ha


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

krtgolfing said:


> Well who is a better overall package than Alexa???


Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Mickie.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

squarebox said:


> She's great, she's one of my favourite women on the roster right now who is always improving. This is more than I can say for someone like Becky whose been regressing for a long while now...and I used to really like Becky's work.


Becky's booking and character operates similar to the Charlotte feud. It focuses more on her weaknesses than her strengths. Becky is a believable underdog against certain opponents (The other horsewomen, Nia, Mickie) booking Becky as an underdog against someone not only greener, but someone so short like Alexa not only hurts the match quality but it also limits what Becky can do because of how WWE limits underdogs too much.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Mickie.


Well two of them are on SD.. Mickie since coming back has been nothing but a joke. Sasha the past six months has been terrible as well.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

krtgolfing said:


> Well two of them are on SD.. Mickie since coming back has been nothing but a joke. Sasha the past six months has been terrible as well.


Sasha when she was on one leg every week still felt like a more credible threat than Alexa.

Mickie just needs repacking, she came back with that awful ass theme music and dated attire.
Also needs more promo time since they've treated her like a nobody.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree. She alright right now and has potential to improve but people saying she's the best in the whole roster already is just crazy. She's definitely being pushed too hard seeing as every feud of hers has been for the title, and she's been champ twice while being on the main roster for less than a year.

Although tbf to her, Charlotte and Sasha have both been pushed too heavily as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love how she's playing the easiest role for a woman to play in pro wrestling, and she isn't doing anything amazing with it yet her hardcore super fans act like she's the GOAT. Name one bitch heel in wrestling history that wasn't good as a character?

Alexa isn't doing anything that 100 other women haven't done just as well before her.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Both women's division will be shitty until they combine though, they don't have the depth for two divisions.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Been saying this for a minute. They should have all the tag teams on one show, probably Raw, and all the women on the other, Smackdown. There is no depth which automatically means no stables or interconnections. It's honestly the same matches over and over. Especially the womens' title scene(s).


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

She's utterly terrible in every way. But standards have slipped so incredibly far that many think she is good and the same goes for all the other female wrestlers with the possible exception of Asuka.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Even though her bratty and bitchy character has been done before, she does it pretty well and is probably the best and most consistent character and mic worker of the women on Raw now, as she also was with the women on SD. In that sense, I can understand why they push her, even if her ring work at best is average. 

But hey, they're also pushing women like Nia Jax too, which I have a lot more problems with Alexa. At least Alexa is good at some things...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> She can get overrated by some of her marks that think she's top 5 in the ring or some shit.
> The thing that bothers with Alexa is that I get "she's green" in the ring, but she and Charlotte have been wrestling for almost the same amount of time (Flair has less than 1 year on her), and Charlotte is light-years a head of her, she was light-years ahead even 2 years ago compared to Alexa now.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on one of her opponents to forget that it takes a three count to win a match and jump up after a two count and start celebrating just so she can get a quick roll up. 

I'm not even trying to say that a face shouldn't have naive moments at times. Namely when it comes to trust. I had no issue with the way the Charlotte/Becky feud was booked. It was built into the story that they were best friends. Becky being a bit naive in still trusting Charlotte initially didn't make her look bad, imo. It fit within reasonable parameters of the story being told. It should always end at the point where the wrestler is made to look like they forgot the rules of the sport they are participating in and if they are dealing with an established chicken shit heel, their decisions should reflect that. What's really bad is that Sasha also turned her back and left herself wide open for an attack. She could have easily kneeled down on the other side of Bayley when checking on her where she would have been facing the entrance way in case Alexa came back.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Genetically Superior said:


> *I'm waiting on one of her opponents to forget that it takes a three count to win a match and jump up after a two count and start celebrating just so she can get a quick roll up.
> *
> I'm not even trying to say that a face shouldn't have naive moments at times. Namely when it comes to trust. I had no issue with the way the Charlotte/Becky feud was booked. It was built into the story that they were best friends. Becky being a bit naive in still trusting Charlotte initially didn't make her look bad, imo. It fit within reasonable parameters of the story being told. It should always end at the point where the wrestler is made to look like they forgot the rules of the sport they are participating in and if they are dealing with an established chicken shit heel, their decisions should reflect that. What's really bad is that Sasha also turned her back and left herself wide open for an attack. She could have easily kneeled down on the other side of Bayley when checking on her where she would have been facing the entrance way in case Alexa came back.


:lmao :lmao

I remember Batista's biggest "damn that was stupid" moment I've seen.



around min 16-16:20) It was his 3rd shot in a row at the title, his last, he powerbombs Edge on the floor at a count of 7, instead of going back in and out to break the count, he drags Edge to the inside, and gets counted out himself fpalm fpalm I mean not even a double count out, he flat out lost clean due to his stupidity.

Most faces these days look stupid, they sometimes look terribly weak, like Becky gets a cheap shot german suplex, and just takes a nap for 10min and can't kick out, any distraction = roll of doom..But Alexa's instances have become absurd.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

krtgolfing said:


> Well two of them are on SD.. Mickie since coming back has been nothing but a joke. Sasha the past six months has been terrible as well.


Even if we set aside the dated character and attire, she's a 6 time champion that was brought back in a mask to play assistant to a rookie. It's tricky bringing back legends that haven't kept their name fresh in the minds of the fans. Imagine if Goldberg had been brought back wearing a mask with his primary goal being to help a still relatively fresh NXT call up to win matches. Look at the difference between the Dudleys and the Hardys. I think it's a fair thing to say that they were very close to equal in their primes, but the Hardys were giving an awesome WM return where the win the championship while the Dudleys.....well, weren't.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I expect thee more Bliss threads,two more Roman,and couple of more Balor,and thirty Jinder threads by the end of the week


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Mic skills and charisma go a long way on the main roster. Even if she was the female equivalent of Enzo Amore in the ring, she'd still be a manager and would be getting a male talent over. In fact she was a manager in NXT for two guys who today are beyond irrelevant and completely floundering. She's doing all this work on the main rosterwithout the benefit of having worked major programs with any of the 4 horsewomen down in NXT. 

The overhype is because of what we're seeing now and what we didn't get to see at NXT because of how loaded the womens roster was back then.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Bayley should have said "I kissed a girl, and I liked it", so Sasha appears and is a non-air question.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *1. I'm obviously not being literal.
> 2. Libel is typically reserved for massive publications; not casual internet discussion.
> 3. OP has admitted to being bitter about Becky, thus inspiring his irrational hatred for Alexa and obsessive persistence to make incorrect statements about her abilities.
> 4. *


Has the OP even admitted having bitterness?
And anyway, would you call what you say about Lynch slander? Or does it not count because you didn't admit it? You've probably made about 5,000 posts about her but you're definitely not bitter and you don't have an irrational hate :lmao

And digging through like two months of posts to find that. @TheLapsedFan caught you failing at trying to sound smart, just accept it. You can continue to be a bootleg Stephen A. Smith


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I love how she's playing the easiest role for a woman to play in pro wrestling, and she isn't doing anything amazing with it yet her hardcore super fans act like she's the GOAT. Name one bitch heel in wrestling history that wasn't good as a character?


*Layla. *


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Becky hasn't regressed. She had to feud with Alexa, who is a mediocre at best wrestler, for months. Of course the matches weren't going to be that good. Becky's matches with Mickie were a lot better


Her match(es) with Mickie James were not good either and I actually like Becky.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> They've pushed her so much since she's debuted on the main roster. She's decent on the mic but she can be cringe-worthy at times with her middle-school insults like "have you ever kissed a boy?"
> She's just a stereotypical bitchy heel. And she's a mediocre at best wrestler.


She can deliver promos just as well as anyone in the division. Don't blame her for the shit that WWE puts into her script! I feel like every post on this forum slagging people off for bad promos totally misses the point that it's WWE script writers that are awful, not the actual performers.

Wrestlers are not actors who can memorise 2 pages of dialogue and then go out to the ring and perform it perfectly. WWE needs to start realising that.


----------



## araw (Apr 14, 2017)

in a division where there's only less than 10 people 
with 2 of them looks like somewhat having a B storyline tease (emma, dana)
and 1 of them almost killed someone and was already pushed (nia jax)
with the current women's champ and bff (sasha, bayley) 
who do you want to get push? Jane Elsworth?

seriously, whether you think she deserves it or not no one can be push right now but her its not like we have 20 women who raw can choose which one to push. unless you want to see nia jax' again


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> yet her hardcore super fans act like she's the GOAT.


WHOA what a revelation. You really cracked this one wide open... I just never knew that fans of a wrestler actually speak highly of that wrestler.


As for us calling her the GOAT, no we don't and people like you need to stop with that false narrative and deal with the fact that some people like Alexa. At this point Alexa fans are easily the most attacked fans on here and we do nothing to warrant it other than being a fan of her. 


I could sit her and troll you for you being an Eva Marie mark and how she was an absolute failure but I won't.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Layla. *


wait what? I thought it was universally agreed upon that Michelle carried the ring work while Layla was the one carrying the character work. She wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> As for us calling her the GOAT, no we don't and people like you need to stop with that false narrative and deal with the fact that some people like Alexa. At this point Alexa fans are easily the most attacked fans on here and we do nothing to warrant it other than being a fan of her.


Somebody literally just called her the female Stone Cold Steve Austin in another thread.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> wait what? I thought it was universally agreed upon that Michelle carried the ring work while Layla was the one carrying the character work. She wasn't bad at all.


*Quite the opposite. Layla was a forgettable sidekick who sucked at making anyone care about anything besides her huge breasts.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Layla. *


One bad bitchy heel ever...I mean even Torrie Wilson made for a watchable bitch during her brief heel run. What Alexa's doing is enjoyable but its not as amazing as her fans make it out to be.



JC00 said:


> WHOA what a revelation. You really cracked this one wide open... I just never knew that fans of a wrestler actually speak highly of that wrestler.
> 
> 
> As for us calling her the GOAT, no we don't and people like you need to stop with that false narrative and deal with the fact that some people like Alexa. At this point Alexa fans are easily the most attacked fans on here and we do nothing to warrant it other than being a fan of her.
> ...


There's a difference between marking for/liking a wrestler and just going overboard with the praise and making them out to be the greatest ever.

Some of you Alexa fans do, go check on your boys like @nyelator and @3ku1 who spew constant hyperbole about her being so amazing at everything and carrying everyone. I dont mind Alexa, I'd even consider myself a fan of hers, but her super fans are so offputting, they make it nearly impossible to like her.

What does Eva Marie have to do with anything? Thats such a moronic point. I like Eva so my opinion doesn't matter or some other brain dead nonsense. Eva's hot, I like dher because she's absurdly attractive and her troll gimmick was entertaining. And ALexa isn't much better than Eva in the ring anyway if we're being honest.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Alexa was not even that great last night it was just Bayley was so bad, The line about never kissing a boy was cringe worthy


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Quite the opposite. Layla was a forgettable sidekick who sucked at making anyone care about anything besides her huge breasts.*


I remember her being the sidekick and not relevant for the most part even after the split when she had a 4-5months title run (she was face there though if I recall correctly), it was hard caring about the division at the time. I used to browse diva-dirt though and most bloggers there and even many subscribers were in agreement that Layla oozed charisma and was carrying Michelle

http://www.diva-dirt.com/23328/smackdown-redux-may-14th-2010-layla-youve-got-us-on-our-knees/



> There are so few Divas on the main roster right now that ooze charisma, charm and personality. Layla is one of those few. The personality and life that she injects into her matches [crying and screaming when she’s about to take the Glam Slam] and into her backstage skits are second to none right now. She is sexy and she is beautiful but she’s not afraid to look goofy or unsexy. She really has become the complete package and while girls like Maryse, Eve Torres and Alicia have been given their moments in the spotlight, Layla has been quietly working in the background to less fanfare to perfect her craft.





> Layla has effectively compensated for the charisma McCool can't muster.



I'll say for my opinion I never though of her as a bitchy heel, but more of a goofy one who had Michelle to lean on and acted in accordance with her real "boss bitch", screaming "flawless" and posing, doesn't take much to do it, but they had good on air chemistry together.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> One bad bitchy heel ever...I mean even Torrie Wilson made for a watchable bitch during her brief heel run. What Alexa's doing is enjoyable but its not as amazing as her fans make it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said she carries anyone in ring on mic however their is a argument to be made.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> One bad bitchy heel ever...I mean even Torrie Wilson made for a watchable bitch during her brief heel run. What Alexa's doing is enjoyable but its not as amazing as her fans make it out to be.


*You asked for 1 and I gave you 1. In terms of being a total package, they're wrong, because she needs improvement in the ring, but as far as character work goes, she's definitely the best right now. It doesn't matter how allegedly easy it is to do since she's the best we've seen since NXT Sasha. I'll go ahead and say she's a better bitch than Trish and would be ridiculous with the TV-14 content Trish could use back then. *


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zigglerpops said:


> The line about never kissing a boy was cringe worthy


I'm really enjoying people trying to use that line as a reason of why Alexa is bad. Because it really shines a light on how cringe Bayley's character actually is.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JC00 said:


> I'm really enjoying people trying to use that line as a reason of why Alexa is bad. Because it really shines a light on how cringe Bayley's character actually is.


It was not just that, I like how she controlled the what chant, The rest of the promo was bad


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Alexa would get it.

plus i love a bitchy woman, her character is great. she could do with being a tad taller but you have to work with what you have.

don't see any issue at all.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

JC00 said:


> At this point Alexa fans are easily the most attacked fans on here and we do nothing to warrant it other than being a fan of her.


You mean other than sit there in the Alexa mark thread talking big shit about HW fans and even called out by name the very poster you just quoted? The thing is that the very people that are obviously being referred to are the ones showing decency not to come into the mark thread and defend themselves. Well, except for that one guy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> You asked for 1 and I gave you 1. In terms of being a total package, they're wrong, because she needs improvement in the ring, but as far as character work goes, she's definitely the best right now. It doesn't matter how allegedly easy it is to do since she's the best we've seen since NXT Sasha. *I'll go ahead and say she's a better bitch than Trish and would be ridiculous with the TV-14 content Trish could use back then.*


How do you expect for people not to call her overrated when you're *already* saying this? Trish is highly regarded as the GOAT, Alexa hasn't been on the main roster for a year, Trish was a horrible person that tormented a pregnant Lita with evil pranks. She bullied new comers like Christie Hemme. Her cheating tactics were much better, and I'll take her evil smirk over Alexa's anyday.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

JC00 said:


> I'm really enjoying people trying to use that line as a reason of why Alexa is bad. Because it really shines a light on how cringe Bayley's character actually is.


I don't think that line made either Bayley or Bliss look bad. If anything, it further showed how awful the writing is. 

That line from Alexa was just horrible & awkward and made her come off as more immature, they've been giving Bayley repetitive, cheesy lines about working hard and other stuff that really makes her character look bad (scripting her to call herself a 12 year old is asking for people to make fun of her), and the making history, for Eddie promos written for Sasha just ruined her and turned people off from her.

The abysmal scripts for the Raw women are really damaging their characters.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah, no. Alexa is awesome.










:sodone


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

It's simple, Alexa is better than the rest of the womens roster. The entire crowd mutually agreed last night all at the same time simply because she told them to. Besides if it wasn't for Alexa all we would have for women on Raw would be Sasha and Bayley. At least Alexa is a breath of fresh air to that stale ass division.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is the funny hypocritical thing about this.. When Charlotte wins the title tonight after being on SD for 2 weeks while Becky has been absent from SD for the last 3 weeks (4 if she isn't on tonight) the Becky fans that shit on Alexa won't utter a peep.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> How do you expect for people not to call her overrated when you're *already* saying this? Trish is highly regarded as the GOAT, Alexa hasn't been on the main roster for a year, Trish was a horrible person that tormented a pregnant Lita with evil pranks. She bullied new comers like Christie Hemme. Her cheating tactics were much better, and I'll take her evil smirk over Alexa's anyday.


*Did you just miss the part you bolded about TV-14 content? Alexa is already amazing under the PG umbrella. Trish was never a great mic worker, but she was the best female heel and all around performer. AJ Lee was better than her on the mic, and Alexa is already up there with AJ. This isn't blind speculation and overrating like you do with Becky in the ring.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did you just miss the part you bolded about TV-14 content? Alexa is already amazing under the PG umbrella. Trish was never a great mic worker, but she was the best female heel and all around performer. AJ Lee was better than her on the mic, and Alexa is already up there with AJ. This isn't blind speculation and overrating like you do with Becky in the ring.*


Let's not turn this into another Becky war thread, you judge a wrestler by what he does in a match but you never notice the little things that a performer does, you don't notice how diverse their move-set is all around, and how they sell and their story, all you care about is spots with stiff shots apparently. I look at capability and at what one *can* do, you look at what one *actually does*. Forgetting the limitations and booking of each.

Trish was great on the mic both as a face and a heel. Let's not pretend she wasn't now shall we? She nailed every character she ever got and had unparalleled charisma. I fail to see what's so "amazing" under the PG umbrella of Alexa, she's good, but amazing? what horrible thing did she do to be a an amazing bitch? Being successful against Becky is hardly a big feat, she was condescending towards Naomi who buried her, and she split from Mickie who then beat her too.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Alexa won't be in the title scene for particularly long i don't think, she's not likely at all to win at Payback IMO, so all the people getting frustrated with how much exposure she's getting will probably calm down a bit soon. Alexa's very good, her promo last night wasn't her best, and the whole altercation between the three stunk of the old divas division/schoolgirl/nursery schtick, but Alexa definitely deserves some semblance of a push, despite her being behind a few of the others as far as the total package goes, she's better on the mic than the vast majority of the division.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Here is the funny hypocritical thing about this.. When Charlotte wins the title tonight after being on SD for 2 weeks while Becky has been absent from SD for the last 3 weeks (4 if she isn't on tonight) the Becky fans that shit on Alexa won't utter a peep.


Seriously? She's off tv for storyline purposes if you knew your wrestling you would know that


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

JC00 said:


> Here is the funny hypocritical thing about this.. When Charlotte wins the title tonight after being on SD for 2 weeks while Becky has been absent from SD for the last 3 weeks (4 if she isn't on tonight) the Becky fans that shit on Alexa won't utter a peep.


Ya know, for someone that is damn near capable of reciting exact time and dates of when Alexa's jobber bf last took a shit, that memory can be quite selective. I shouldn't have to remind you of how Charlotte was received on this forum when she was initially pushed upon arrival to the MR and that was with an extremely weak roster in comparison to now. Alexa has it made in comparison. She doesn't have to hear the nepotism stuff and personal attacks on her appearance are nearly non existent. Even when people say how much her appearance helps her get ahead it's still a compliment to her appearance. For the most part all she has to deal with is attacks on her ring ability. Charlotte was crucified for her mic ability initially. Stop acting like Charlotte never went through worse of the same shit. 

There is no hypocrisy. The difference is that Charlotte has been established as the top woman on the roster for almost two years now. Of course a loss to her is far easier to accept than losing to a freshly called up rookie the way Becky had to. The foundation of the Raw title has been built on in ring work. The difference is pretty obvious. Just take those goggles off and you'll see it.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is THE Alpha female.
Hands down.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Alexa won't be in the title scene for particularly long i don't think, she's not likely at all to win at Payback IMO, so all the people getting frustrated with how much exposure she's getting will probably calm down a bit soon.


She walked into Raw and within a week had a title shot at the PPV.. In fact on SD she was in every title match before moving to Raw. She's literally been in the title picture since she debuted on the main roster. Far more chance that Alexa wins the title from Bayley, feuds with her for a little while and then feuds with Sasha over the title than there is of her being taken out of the title picture. So really your statement is not a "you think" statement. Your statement is an "I really hope" statement.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

JC00 said:


> She walked into Raw and within a week had a title shot at the PPV.. In fact on SD she was in every title match before moving to Raw. She's literally been in the title picture since she debuted on the main roster. Far more chance that Alexa wins the title from Bayley, feuds with her for a little while and then feuds with Sasha over the title than there is of her being taken out of the title picture. So really your statement is not a "you think" statement. Your statement is an "I really hope" statement.


No, i really do think that she's going to take a backseat soon. I could be proven wrong but i can't see how i'm not allowed to make a prediction about something without it being twisted as me wanting Alexa to fail, despite the fact that i do actually like her, i just think she's slightly overhyped by a few people.

Alexa came in with a reasonable amount of momentum after being moved to RAW and they capitalised on that. She also took centre stage on SD because the division had absolutely no depth and barely anything to build around, there was a reason that Becky/Alexa went on for so long, it's because the others completely failed to generate any sort of momentum, so there was no reason to have them in the title picture.

Meanwhile on RAW, you have an inevitable big feud between Sasha and Bayley, as well as others like Emma, and, as much as it pains me to say it, but they seem to love giving her exposure, Nia Jax. Basically there's more talent capable on stepping up on RAW as compared to SDL, which is why i *think* that Alexa is likely to lose on Sunday.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Here is the funny hypocritical thing about this.. When Charlotte wins the title tonight after being on SD for 2 weeks while Becky has been absent from SD for the last 3 weeks (4 if she isn't on tonight) the Becky fans that shit on Alexa won't utter a peep.


Probably because they rate Charlotte higher than Alexa and rightly so. If Becky does eventually beat Charlotte, it'll be far more satisfying than beating Alexa. 

Credibility, it's a beautiful thing.


Genetically Superior said:


> *Ya know, for someone that is damn near capable of reciting exact time and dates of when Alexa's jobber bf last took a shit*, that memory can be quite selective. I shouldn't have to remind you of how Charlotte was received on this forum when she was initially pushed upon arrival to the MR and that was with an extremely weak roster in comparison to now. Alexa has it made in comparison. She doesn't have to hear the nepotism stuff and personal attacks on her appearance are nearly non existent. Even when people say how much her appearance helps her get ahead it's still a compliment to her appearance. For the most part all she has to deal with is attacks on her ring ability. Charlotte was crucified for her mic ability initially. Stop acting like Charlotte never went through worse of the same shit.
> 
> There is no hypocrisy. The difference is that Charlotte has been established as the top woman on the roster for almost two years now. Of course a loss to her is far easier to accept than losing to a freshly called up rookie the way Becky had to. The foundation of the Raw title has been built on in ring work. The difference is pretty obvious. Just take those goggles off and you'll see it.


:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Here is the funny hypocritical thing about this.. When Charlotte wins the title tonight after being on SD for 2 weeks while Becky has been absent from SD for the last 3 weeks (4 if she isn't on tonight) the Becky fans that shit on Alexa won't utter a peep.


*Because they want Charlotte vs. Becky so she can finally have a notable match under her belt for the first time in over a year. They'll go back to being mad when Charlotte beats her.*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Here is the funny hypocritical thing about this.. When Charlotte wins the title tonight after being on SD for 2 weeks while Becky has been absent from SD for the last 3 weeks (4 if she isn't on tonight) the Becky fans that shit on Alexa won't utter a peep.


She just didn't show up last week. She was on draft day.



The Definition of Technician said:


> I remember her being the sidekick and not relevant for the most part even after the split when she had a 4-5months title run (she was face there though if I recall correctly), it was hard caring about the division at the time. I used to browse diva-dirt though and most bloggers there and even many subscribers were in agreement that Layla oozed charisma and was carrying Michelle
> 
> http://www.diva-dirt.com/23328/smackdown-redux-may-14th-2010-layla-youve-got-us-on-our-knees/


Diva-dirt is the worst place to go. There are all delusional fans who believe that all women have talent and can destroy men... Yesterday I saw someone saying that Alexa and Miz are disputing who is the best mic worker in WWE.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

JC00 said:


> WHOA what a revelation. You really cracked this one wide open... I just never knew that fans of a wrestler actually speak highly of that wrestler.
> 
> 
> As for us calling her the GOAT, no we don't and people like you need to stop with that false narrative and deal with the fact that some people like Alexa. At this point Alexa fans are easily the most attacked fans on here and we do nothing to warrant it other than being a fan of her.
> ...


I'm not an Eva fan but she was a better heel than Alexa.



> She walked into Raw and within a week had a title shot at the PPV.. In fact on SD she was in every title match before moving to Raw. She's literally been in the title picture since she debuted on the main roster. Far more chance that Alexa wins the title from Bayley, feuds with her for a little while and then feuds with Sasha over the title than there is of her being taken out of the title picture. So really your statement is not a "you think" statement. Your statement is an "I really hope" statement.


That's exactly why Alexa is overpushed. She's been in the title picture since getting called up


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I speculate that if Becky did not get hurt around No Mercy she would have beat Alexa their and then moved on.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Becky, Emma, Charlotte and Alexa are the only woman who garner my interest.
Bayley is too cookie cutter for me and i cant concentrate anywhere other than the fivehead when boss horseface is in the ring


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

She has the best bitchface facial expression I've ever seen + she's hot as hell, so no, I certainly don't mind seeing her often.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think Alexa's mic skills, which are suppose to be her high point, have gone downhill the last month or more. And the faces she makes are just faces a teen would make at adults. I just dont see the appeal. Her in ring skills really need to improve alot.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I know Alexa can be hard to like because of her horny, illogical fanboys that think she is the greatest thing EVER but you need to give her dues too. She is the only woman in RAW roster that can go on the mic. Sasha is stuck in face graveyard and apparently they don't invest in Mickie other than multiwoman matches. I know that shouldn't be the only redeemable thing but in current state it is important. She is far from being good in the ring or has 'good psychology' as some weirdo fanboys suggests lol. (As if they even focus on the 'psychology' while they are looking at her ass) But she is charismatic and really confident. And most importanly she is marketable. Not only because of her look (cause Emma is beautiful too) but because of the elements of her costumes, accessories and presentation in general. They will milk that superhero, disney and pop culture aspect of her character to fullest. 

I don't have the numbers or anything but I am positive that she must be at the top of the list in terms of women merch sellers in the company. Sasha, Bayley, Nikki and Becky (maybe) must be the only ones that can be above Alexa. She also seems to be over with the adult male portion of the crowd too and thats also good. She will eventually turn face (hopefully double turn with Sasha) and I think she has the potential to be franchise woman in the company.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Posted this from another thread.

Let's make this fair, compare the women to the men in terms of mic skills.

Sasha Banks, if she were a man, in her current state would get booed out of the building. If she's a heel, Miz-esque.

Charlotte would be fine.

Becky would be fine.

Bayley would get laughed at and those retarded ass "What?" chants would get thrown around.

Alexa would probably be Miz-esque, with WWE's great booking, she'd be chilling at the mid card.

Now for wrestling.

Sasha is great aside from those dives that should be on every episode of botchamania.

Charlotte is great.

Becky is top tier.

Bayley is okay.

Alexa would be shit on a stick.

There ya go.

Based on that, you can guess who is good in the women's division at what, and who deserves to be on top.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Mickie.


Charlottes the only one better atm in my opinion 
ive been waiting to see the becky her fans make her out to be for 2 years, yet to see it
Mickies shit
sashas good as a heel, cringey as fuck as a face


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Who ISN'T overpushed and overrated these days?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Six18 said:


> Posted this from another thread.
> 
> Let's make this fair, compare the women to the men in terms of mic skills.
> 
> ...


becky top tier in the ring? prove that please because that hasn't been on show since she came up to the main roster


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Six18 said:


> Posted this from another thread.
> 
> Let's make this fair, compare the women to the men in terms of mic skills.
> 
> ...


LOL becky top tier? and being "fine" regarding the mic skills?

And bayley would not be okay neither would sasha.

I lost so many brain cells reading that.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Nah, she's cracking. Heaven forbid someone with a bit of personality gets pushed. Total babe and only 25. Get used to it, she's great.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

KO Bossy said:


> Who ISN'T overpushed and overrated these days?


Cesaro


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

CesaroSwing said:


> Cesaro


he isnt overpushed but hes overrated


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> becky top tier in the ring? prove that please because that hasn't been on show since she came up to the main roster


If you'd notice, his matches aren't just spot fests. She has great chemistry and psychology in her matches. Which is why I'd rank her top tier. Perhaps her main roster run hasn't been as impressive as before, but I'd still consider her to be one of the best in the current division.



> LOL becky top tier? and being "fine" regarding the mic skills?
> 
> And bayley would not be okay neither would sasha.
> 
> I lost so many brain cells reading that.


Fine is passable not good. 

In Becky's case, I think her accent is annoying and his straight fire antics are cringey, aside from that, I think she's working with what she can. Bayley's only redeeming quality is the fact she can wrestle okay. As for Sasha Banks, I think she's a good worker, natural heel but a trash face. She's been involved in quite a large number of the best womens matches in NXT, so I don't see why you don't like her wrestling ability.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Six18 said:


> If you'd notice, his matches aren't just spot fests. She has great chemistry and psychology in her matches. Which is why I'd rank her top tier. Perhaps her main roster run hasn't been as impressive as before, but I'd still consider her to be one of the best in the current division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at my username, do you really think im a spotfest sort of chap? she simply hasnt lived up to the hype


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> he isnt overpushed but hes overrated


By who, BeastIncarnate's alt account?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Let's not turn this into another Becky war thread, you judge a wrestler by what he does in a match but you never notice the little things that a performer does, you don't notice how diverse their move-set is all around, and how they sell and their story, all you care about is spots with stiff shots apparently. I look at capability and at what one *can* do, you look at what one *actually does*. Forgetting the limitations and booking of each.


*First of all, you're wrong. Any women's wrestling fan who's been here since 2014 knows I said Sasha is the best female wrestler before she had a live special match. They will also tell you that I said Sasha vs. Charlotte will be the biggest feud since Trish vs. Lita. @Sekai no Kana and @tommo010 are ALL too familiar with these proclamations. I'll be glad to post receipts when I get home.

The difference between us is that I had an actual basis of Sasha's qualities in throwaway matches to make these statements. You just continue to argue hypotheticals and make excuses for Becky not delivering a compelling match in over a year.*



> Trish was great on the mic both as a face and a heel. Let's not pretend she wasn't now shall we? She nailed every character she ever got and had unparalleled charisma. I fail to see what's so "amazing" under the PG umbrella of Alexa, she's good, but amazing? what horrible thing did she do to be a an amazing bitch? Being successful against Becky is hardly a big feat, she was condescending towards Naomi who buried her, and she split from Mickie who then beat her too.


*No, she wasn't. Her segments were great, but her mic work was just good. She wasn't bad, but she wasn't head and shoulders above the rest of the roster like AJ Lee was, or Alexa is now. People praising Alexa's character work has nothing to do with beating a jobber like Becky. She still got praise in spite of losing to Naomi repeatedly. Her booking just started to suck after she walked over the red headed company doormat.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If we're suddenly talking about Becky now, being a huge megafan of her and all, I just find her to be really underutilized. I always thought she should be the main face of the women's division on Smackdown and remained there since the brand split. Her not really being used much recently just doesn't make sense at all to me unless they are going to be planning something. And while I like Charlotte, the obvious big time feud is with her and Becky (of which I don't know who should win, but I think they need to throw Becky a bone of some sort if they actually want her to remain any sort of relevant). 

Hell, they're using Bayley in promos more on Raw than Becky gets in promo time on Smackdown, and everybody seems to agree that Bayley is just all around awful on the mic. I just really don't understand it, it puzzles me.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *First of all, you're wrong. Any women's wrestling fan who's been here since 2014 knows I said Sasha is the best female wrestler before she had a live special match. They will also tell you that I said Sasha vs. Charlotte will be the biggest feud since Trish vs. Lita. @Sekai no Kana and @tommo010 are ALL too familiar with these proclamations. I'll be glad to post receipts when I get home.
> 
> The difference between us is that I had an actual basis of Sasha's qualities in throwaway matches to make these statements. You just continue to argue hypotheticals and make excuses for Becky not delivering a compelling match in over a year.*
> 
> ...


alexas not head and shoulders above Charlotte on the mic, not having that


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *First of all, you're wrong. Any women's wrestling fan who's been here since 2014 knows I said Sasha is the best female wrestler before she had a live special match. They will also tell you that I said Sasha vs. Charlotte will be the biggest feud since Trish vs. Lita. @Sekai no Kana and @tommo010 are ALL too familiar with these proclamations. I'll be glad to post receipts when I get home.
> 
> The difference between us is that I had an actual basis of Sasha's qualities in throwaway matches to make these statements. You just continue to argue hypotheticals and make excuses for Becky not delivering a compelling match in over a year.*
> 
> ...


1- Then You're just biased. Explain to me how someone who is the best technical/mat wrestler in the company among women, with a range of high-flying maneuvers like missile dropkick.. diving leg drop, a buckload of suplex variations from german/northern/bexplex.., high-impact maneuvers like diving elbow or inverted ddt or michinoku driver, is a actually a great seller, doesn't botch, can tell a coherent story in the ring..yet still takes risks and does moves like suicide dive or diving crossbody to the floor is actually just average in the ring? Why is Sasha better when she can't wrestle on the mat as good as her on the mat, doesn't have the same diverse move-set.. just because you find her more exiting because she does high-impact maneuvers with her knees doesn't make her a better wrestler. Charlotte vs Sasha was an easy prediction, I'd love to see any posts of yours that said Sasha was the best "wrestler" in 2014 as it seems hard to buy, no offence but she was just above average at the time. I've already discussed with you before how Becky is consistent and the only great matches that happen in the division are the ones that as you said " God blessed himself" I see no failures for Becky when called up, I do see for others. I don't expect any women match to memorable except if it's a highly built intense feud ending match or a big time title match, if it has two capable workers that could do. 

2- You didn't give me any example on how she's playing a great bitch, all you did was diss Becky. And Alexa isn't heads and shoulders above Lana or Mickie.

Edit:
Sorry got distracted with the topic, anw I think you're forgetting how good Trish was. I just saw any random promo for hers 




I don't see the "she was just good" argument.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just poppin into the "current thread" and this along with ALL the other diva threads is why WWE Divas will never get past the "high school jerk bait" stage. All I've read in the last 2 pages were insults thrown both ways and comments about asses, facials, accents and "five-heads."

'the Hell?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> *If we're suddenly talking about Becky now*, being a huge megafan of her and all, I just find her to be really underutilized. I always thought she should be the main face of the women's division on Smackdown and remained there since the brand split. Her not really being used much recently just doesn't make sense at all to me unless they are going to be planning something. And while I like Charlotte, the obvious big time feud is with her and Becky (of which I don't know who should win, but I think they need to throw Becky a bone of some sort if they actually want her to remain any sort of relevant).
> 
> Hell, they're using Bayley in promos more on Raw than Becky gets in promo time on Smackdown, and everybody seems to agree that Bayley is just all around awful on the mic. I just really don't understand it, it puzzles me.


Me and @Legit BOSS always seem to end up having this discussion, I enjoy it to be honest haha. I think he's waiting for Becky to give out performances like she did vs Charlotte and Sasha on more occasions to prove the hype that I give her, while I don't expect her to give me those matches unless she's facing another HW because those are the only matches the company cares about. 
@Legit BOSS you can be sure I'll quote you if Becky fails to deliver in a big match vs Charlotte to take back my words or any other top talent in a *big* match.

Becky's been underutilized for sure. If it were up to me, I'd have had Becky win the title go trought Alexa, Nattie, Nikki at WM ( the big match, I would have had Nikki win but since she's taking time off, let Becky have her moment), then revisit Alexa/Becky and let Alexa win. Hot shotting Alexa to the top hurt the division.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Me and @Legit BOSS always seem to end up having this discussion, I enjoy it to be honest haha. I think he's waiting for Becky to give out performances like she did vs Charlotte and Sasha on more occasions to prove the hype that I give her, while I don't expect her to give me those matches unless she's facing another HW because those are the only matches the company cares about.
> @Legit BOSS you can be sure I'll quote you if Becky fails to deliver in a big match vs Charlotte to take back my words or any other top talent in a *big* match.
> 
> Becky's been underutilized for sure. If it were up to me, I'd have had Becky win the title go trought Alexa, Nattie, Nikki at WM ( the big match, I would have had Nikki win but since she's taking time off, let Becky have her moment), then revisit Alexa/Becky and let Alexa win. Hot shotting Alexa to the top hurt the division.


I agree. They should have booked Becky as a stronger champion so they could have established the title. The SD women's championship feels almost worthless because it hasn't had a strong champion. They didn't need to give Alexa the title so soon


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

machomanjohncena said:


> I agree. They should have booked Becky as a stronger champion so they could have established the title. The SD women's championship feels almost worthless because it hasn't had a strong champion. They didn't need to give Alexa the title so soon


As CinemaSins points out, when it comes to logic, the power of boners is stronger!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BigDaveBatista said:


> alexas not head and shoulders above Charlotte on the mic, not having that


Why? Because you said so? Get over yourself and deal with the fact that some people have the OPINION that Alexa is better on the mic.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> As CinemaSins points out, when it comes to logic, the power of boners is stronger!


Said the random poster to the Becky mark, whose sole purpose on WF has been to complain about Becky's booking and troll about Alexa..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> 1- Then You're just biased. Explain to me how someone who is the best technical/mat wrestler in the company among women, with a range of high-flying maneuvers like missile dropkick.. diving leg drop, a buckload of suplex variations from german/northern/bexplex.., high-impact maneuvers like diving elbow or inverted ddt or michinoku driver, is a actually a great seller, doesn't botch, can tell a coherent story in the ring..yet still takes risks and does moves like suicide dive or diving crossbody to the floor is actually just average in the ring? Why is Sasha better when she can't wrestle on the mat as good as her on the mat, doesn't have the same diverse move-set.. just because you find her more exiting because she does high-impact maneuvers with her knees doesn't make her a better wrestler. Charlotte vs Sasha was an easy prediction, I'd love to see any posts of yours that said Sasha was the best "wrestler" in 2014 as it seems hard to buy, no offence but she was just above average at the time. I've already discussed with you before how Becky is consistent and the only great matches that happen in the division are the ones that as you said " God blessed himself" I see no failures for Becky when called up, I do see for others. I don't expect any women match to memorable except if it's a highly built intense feud ending match or a big time title match, if it has two capable workers that could do.


*For starters, Becky was completely irrelevant at the time, as she just debuted a crappy river dancing gimmick that summer. Secondly, who cares how big your dick is if your sex is mediocre? Becky's arsenal is irrelevant if she's using 5/30 moves and failing to apply her abilities to their maximum potential. Sasha uses everything she has and tries something new every other week. Sometimes it's great, sometimes it doesn't work out as planned, but at least she tries to switch it up. Becky is safe and complacent, which is why her matches don't deliver like Sasha's.*



> 2- You didn't give me any example on how she's playing a great bitch, all you did was diss Becky. And Alexa isn't heads and shoulders above Lana or Mickie.


*Facial expressions, quick clapbacks, rejecting crowd approval, perfect ad libs(Bliss is the best say what?). If I have to explain it, then you're not in a position to judge character work effectively.*


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

machomanjohncena said:


> I agree. They should have booked Becky as a stronger champion so they could have established the title. The SD women's championship feels almost worthless because it hasn't had a strong champion. They didn't need to give Alexa the title so soon


Stop whining about this. Becky has the longest reign on either brand since the brand split (Bayley's current reign is the 2nd longest).. WWE gave Becky nearly 3 months (84 days), a quarter of a year with the title. If Becky held the belt for 6 months and lost it to Alexa you' would be saying the same thing.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

She's under pushed and over clothed.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *For starters, Becky was completely irrelevant at the time, as she just debuted a crappy river dancing gimmick that summer. Secondly, who cares how big your dick is if your sex is mediocre? Becky's arsenal is irrelevant if she's using 5/30 moves and failing to apply her abilities to their maximum potential. Sasha uses everything she has and tries something new every other week. Sometimes it's great, sometimes it doesn't work out as planned, but at least she tries to switch it up. Becky is safe and complacent, which is why her matches don't deliver like Sasha's.*
> 
> 
> *Facial expressions, quick clapbacks, rejecting crowd approval, perfect ad libs(Bliss is the best say what?). If I have to explain it, then you're not in a position to judge character work effectively.*


1- I agree with this. Look I get why you enjoy Sasha, her performance in the 4-way last week? Excellent! she was better there than she was at WM! Sasha brings it whenever she wants, but when I mention that I believe Becky's more *capable* is because I do believe she is, even if she doesn't bring out that side as much as Sasha. Could be her underdog booking? Maybe. Could be her playing it Safe? Also could be, she's 6 years older than Sasha, If I were her I'd say it's smart to keep you big moves for matches people care about and not give it your all in a match people will forget in a week. As long as she's not botching, her timing is well, her selling is on point and she's making her opponent look good, I can enjoy her. This brings me back to my point, I'm judging Becky by what I know she can do, even if she doesn't always bring it. It's because I'm sure once she's going out there for a big match, she will deliver.

2- I get it. Alexa is a great, it's just not up to Trish IMO. I posted a video for Trish, I mean this one was just something I randomly googled, sure the TV 14 Material helps, but you can't take away Trish's smirk, evil laugh, mannerism and expressions, She's highly regarded as GOAT for a reason and Alexa isn't up there yet. But maybe she will be, who knows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> 1- I agree with this. Look I get why you enjoy Sasha, her performance in the 4-way last week? Excellent! she was better there than she was at WM! Sasha brings it whenever she wants, but when I mention that I believe Becky's more *capable* is because I do believe she is, even if she doesn't bring out that side as much as Sasha. Could be her underdog booking? Maybe. Could be her playing it Safe? Also could be, she's 6 years older than Sasha, If I were her I'd say it's smart to keep you big moves for matches people care about and not give it your all in a match people will forget in a week. As long as she's not botching, her timing is well, her selling is on point and she's making her opponent look good, I can enjoy her. This brings me back to my point, I'm judging Becky by what I know she can do, even if she doesn't always bring it. It's because I'm sure once she's going out there for a big match, she will deliver.
> 
> 2- I get it. Alexa is a great, it's just not up to Trish IMO. I posted a video for Trish, I mean this one was just something I randomly googled, sure the TV 14 Material helps, but you can't take away Trish's smirk, evil laugh, mannerism and expressions, She's highly regarded as GOAT for a reason and Alexa isn't up there yet. But maybe she will be, who knows.


*Hey man, I always say it, but no one believes me because they think I hate Becky: she SHOULD be the best wrestler not named Asuka on paper, but it isn't translating. I'm extra hard on her because it's not like she CAN'T be great in the ring, she just ISN'T. That frustrates me, and it also frustrates me that I perceive you and other rabid fans of hers to be apologists that allow her to be mediocre because of her potential. You should be disappointed that she isn't living up to it instead of giving her a free pass and blaming everyone except her for her shortcomings.

As for Alexa: it's no secret that Trish is her all time favorite. I'm just of the belief that she's out Trishing Trish. I'm just looking past the content and looking at the delivery.*


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> 2- I get it. Alexa is a great, it's just not up to Trish IMO. I posted a video for Trish, I mean this one was just something I randomly googled, sure the TV 14 Material helps, but you can't take away Trish's smirk, evil laugh, mannerism and expressions, She's highly regarded as GOAT for a reason and Alexa isn't up there yet. But maybe she will be, who knows.



TV-14 era material








PG era material


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Can work a mic and its hot, thats more than enough for a diva push.


one can take this in a x-rated direction


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> look at my username, do you really think im a spotfest sort of chap? she simply hasnt lived up to the hype


Eh, you're right. Can't really hide it anymore.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hey man, I always say it, but no one believes me because they think I hate Becky: she SHOULD be the best wrestler not named Asuka on paper, but it isn't translating. I'm extra hard on her because it's not like she CAN'T be great in the ring, she just ISN'T. That frustrates me, and it also frustrates me that I perceive you and other rabid fans of hers to be apologists that allow her to be mediocre because of her potential. You should be disappointed that she isn't living up to it instead of giving her a free pass and blaming everyone except her for her shortcomings.
> 
> As for Alexa: it's no secret that Trish is her all time favorite. I'm just of the belief that she's out Trishing Trish. I'm just looking past the content and looking at the delivery.*


I'll tell you why I'm giving Becky excuses, which I know can get frustrating eventually as I admit that even I am a bit frustrated, I am hungry for that Becky match that will leave me satisfied and fulfilled, anws let me tell you I feel like I give her many passes..I don't know for the rest, but for me, I've been following her career for more than a decade now, at the age of 18/19 she was regarded as one of the best out there, she was stealing the show with women like Sara Del Rey ( one of the best in the world, male or female) performing. 

Now that I got that out of the way, this one I admit it is a bit reaching, but here's my theory:
it's not secret WWE has their favorites and the ones they like to shine, and with stories like WWE didn't want the women to "outshine the men" back in the day, it's obvious that they place limitations on many people. Now maybe as you said Becky's just coasting and isn't looking to deliver any match until called upon, even though she could have vs Mickie for example, but, I have to believe as a Becky fan, that certain restrictions are being placed on her. I might be wrong but watching her match vs Mickie at Fastlane, it was shaping up really well, they are two great workers, they needed a few high-impact maneuvers, a few close calls, maybe a submission/break/submission combo and they could have made that match memorable, I start to think that "If I could think of that, why couldn't they? did they not want to do it? or where they asked not to do it? they know that those high tension big kickouts moment are what get the crowd super hot for the match right??"


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

JC00 said:


> Said the random poster to the Becky mark, whose sole purpose on WF has been to complain about Becky's booking and troll about Alexa..


Down to the second, how much time did Alexa spend brushing her teeth on Tuesday of last week. If you don't mind I'd appreciated you checking your log for me. I'm also curious as to what brand of dog food that her jobber bf feeds the dog with. What was on his tv screen an hour ago? These are obviously very important questions and we all here at WF know that you'll probably actually have the answers.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Me and @Legit BOSS always seem to end up having this discussion, I enjoy it to be honest haha. I think he's waiting for Becky to give out performances like she did vs Charlotte and Sasha on more occasions to prove the hype that I give her, while I don't expect her to give me those matches unless she's facing another HW because those are the only matches the company cares about.
> @Legit BOSS you can be sure I'll quote you if Becky fails to deliver in a big match vs Charlotte to take back my words or any other top talent in a *big* match.
> 
> Becky's been underutilized for sure. If it were up to me, I'd have had Becky win the title go trought Alexa, Nattie, Nikki at WM ( the big match, I would have had Nikki win but since she's taking time off, let Becky have her moment), then revisit Alexa/Becky and let Alexa win. Hot shotting Alexa to the top hurt the division.


As a fellow Becky fan this post makes me smile. Becky really should've been the face of the SD Women's division. They really should've given her a legit title reign. Would've elevated her, the title, and the division all at once.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Stop whining about this. Becky has the longest reign on either brand since the brand split (Bayley's current reign is the 2nd longest).. WWE gave Becky nearly 3 months (84 days), a quarter of a year with the title. If Becky held the belt for 6 months and lost it to Alexa you' would be saying the same thing.


For the 84 days she was champ, she got beat up and humiliated by Alexa. She was treated as a glorified jobber even she was champ. It didn't really matter how long she was champ because they treated her like she wasn't. That hurt her, and it hurt the SD womens title. Becky lost her first feud as champ to a person who hadn't even been on the main roster for 6 months and it was the one of the most one-sided feuds ever. It was ridiculous.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JC00 said:


> TV-14 era material
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you. This is my point being illustrated in identical videos. Alexa's delivery of Disney material is greater than or equal to Trish's delivery of adult material. This is why I KNOW she'd have been ridiculous in the Ruthless Aggression Era.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I'll tell you why I'm giving Becky excuses, which I know can get frustrating eventually as I admit that even I am a bit frustrated, I am hungry for that Becky match that will leave me satisfied and fulfilled, anws let me tell you I feel like I give her many passes..I don't know for the rest, but for me, I've been following her career for more than a decade now, at the age of 18/19 she was regarded as one of the best out there, she was stealing the show with women like Sara Del Rey ( one of the best in the world, male or female) performing.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way, this one I admit it is a bit reaching, but here's my theory:
> it's not secret WWE has their favorites and the ones they like to shine, and with stories like WWE didn't want the women to "outshine the men" back in the day, it's obvious that they place limitations on many people. Now maybe as you said Becky's just coasting and isn't looking to deliver any match until called upon, even though she could have vs Mickie for example, but, I have to believe as a Becky fan, that certain restrictions are being placed on her. I might be wrong but watching her match vs Mickie at Fastlane, it was shaping up really well, they are two great workers, they needed a few high-impact maneuvers, a few close calls, maybe a submission/break/submission combo and they could have made that match memorable, I start to think that "If I could think of that, why couldn't they? did they not want to do it? or where they asked not to do it? they know that those high tension big kickouts moment are what get the crowd super hot for the match right??"


*What does anyone gain from that though? We all know WWE wants Alexa to be the next big thing, so why would they tell Becky to sandbag and make Alexa look medicore too? If anything, they'd tell her to try extra hard to put Alexa over in the ring with a carry job, a la Cena and Cesaro during the Open Challenge in 2015. I just think Becky needs an agent like Norman Smiley or Sara Del Rey to channel her abilities. Sasha's not afraid to admit that they helped her tremendously.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *What does anyone gain from that though? We all know WWE wants Alexa to be the next big thing, so why would they tell Becky to sandbag and make Alexa look medicore too? If anything, they'd tell her to try extra hard to put Alexa over in the ring with a carry job, a la Cena and Cesaro during the Open Challenge in 2015. I just think Becky needs an agent like Norman Smiley or Sara Del Rey to channel her abilities. Sasha's not afraid to admit that they helped her tremendously.*


The thing is, Can't Alexa do a 450 splash as well? where was that vs Becky? or that DDT she busted out at WM was great, were was that vs Becky? even Alexa I believe could have performed better than she did in those matches. So yeah, either they were limited, or as you mentioned, they need a better agent for their matches. Tbh, I'm crossing fingers for Charlotte/Becky, usually when two best friends collide they can create great matches due to good chemistry.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> As a fellow Becky fan this post makes me smile. Becky really should've been the face of the SD Women's division. They really should've given her a legit title reign. Would've elevated her, the title, and the division all at once.


For the 2nd time in this thread Becky has so far been given the longest title reign since the brand split.

Here they are

Becky- 84 days
Bayley- 71 days
Alexa- 70 days
Charlotte- 57 days
Charlotte- 43 days
Alexa- 40 days
Charlotte- 29 days
Sasha- 27 days
Sasha- 27 days
Naomi- 23 days 
Sasha- 20 days


And if Bayley's reign happens to end Sunday it would end at 76 days.. Which would leave Becky's current record of longest reign post-brand split.


You Becky marks need to stop with "Becky would have elevated the division if she had a longer title run". No she wouldn't have because if she held it for 6 months and lost it to Alexa you guys would still complain about how "Becky didn't get a legit title reign"


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

To be honest, the only women in WWE that are worth watching are Maryse, Sasha, Charlotte, Emma, Alexa, Becky and Carmella. It's a shame that Maryse doesn't want to wrestle anymore, I'd love to see her team up with Alexa and feud Becky. They don't care about Carmella and Emma.

Mickie's return is a disaster, Bayley is boring, Nia, Summer and Tamina are forgettable, Natalya is the same thing since 2010, Lana is meh, Naomi who?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

JC00 said:


> For the 2nd time in this thread Becky has so far been given the longest title reign since the brand split.
> 
> Here they are
> 
> ...


Like I said it didn't really matter if she had the title for 84 days because she wasn't booked as a champion, she was booked as a jobber. It made the title look worthless, which was bad for Becky and the entire division, especially since Becky was the first champ. She should have gotten a stronger run with the title and won more matches as champion so the title would have been built up more.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Why? Because you said so? Get over yourself and deal with the fact that some people have the OPINION that Alexa is better on the mic.


i was trying to have a discussion with @Legit BOSS as we can actually debate something without being childish like yourself 
i didn't think as an alexa fan that we had nutters amongst us until coming across you in this thread



Six18 said:


> Eh, you're right. Can't really hide it anymore.


its not that i think beckys bad, shes better than sasha and a country mile ahead of bayley 
she just hasn't hit the spot with me yet


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BigDaveBatista said:


> i was trying to have a discussion with @Legit BOSS as we can actually debate something without being childish like yourself
> i didn't think as an alexa fan that we had nutters amongst us until coming across you in this thread


*Hey, I appreciate that. I'm just now seeing your quote because my notifications get blown up. I stand by Alexa being superior to Charlotte on the mic though. SHE needs TO STOP talking LIKE THIS!*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hey, I appreciate that. I'm just now seeing your quote because my notifications get blown up. I stand by Alexa being superior to Charlotte on the mic though. SHE needs TO STOP talking LIKE THIS!*


i see what you mean she just plays the superior gimmick so well and puts it over a lot when she talks 
their extremely close imo, Alexa maybe shades it atm because Charlottes not got anything to really sink her teeth into

when thinking about mic work in general thats always my biggest thing, like when people say takers not good on the mic i fully disagree because his mic works perfect for his character


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hey, I appreciate that. I'm just now seeing your quote because my notifications get blown up. I stand by Alexa being superior to Charlotte on the mic though. SHE needs TO STOP talking LIKE THIS!*


I personally prefer Charlotte, but I'm bias as fuck. I will never try to sell the idea that Charlotte is a more natural speaker than Alexa. She has to really work and it and she has. She struggles with improvising if a crowd acts up and as I've pointed out in other thread on Talking Smack or commentary. Alexa is better there. No argument there. I just prefer Charlotte's day to day character work and the yelling doesn't bother me. One thing about times that Charlotte has faltered, and I don't deny that she did falter, is degree of difficulty. Charlotte was sent out there still green as fuck on the mic to listen to her dead brother be trashed. She was sent out there the night after Mania when the fans were basically paying tribute to women's wrestling when we all know that a baby face should have been in the spotlight for that. She was sent out there to belittle her own dad on a topic she's sensitive about when it comes to him not being there when she was a kid. Something that she absolutely nailed the second time around in the segment with Ric and Sasha. Now, after a real quick read on Alexa on wiki, I see she struggled with an eating disorder. I don't doubt her capability to handle it, but it has to be noted that she hasn't had to face something like that being used against her. Which even if it was that still pales in comparison to using Reid. 

In Charlotte's feud with Bayley she was out there trying to salvage the damage done to Bayleys underdog story and I know we agree about that said damage. Alexa was just allowed to go out there and pulverize Bayley. No effort was made to make Bayley look even decent. 

Like I said, I don't think anyone that says that Alexa is a better mic worker is off the rockers. It's not like they are saying that Dana is better than Charlotte in the ring or something. Lol. I just prefer Charlotte and think that saying Alexa is miles ahead isn't accurate.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I think that Charlotte is better at getting heat than Alexa is. She's a better heel IMO


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> Like I said it didn't really matter if she had the title for 84 days because she wasn't booked as a champion, she was booked as a jobber. It made the title look worthless, which was bad for Becky and the entire division, especially since Becky was the first champ. She should have gotten a stronger run with the title and won more matches as champion so the title would have been built up more.


Exactly. 

And honestly. If it were up to me I never would've had Alexa take the title off Becky at any point. Someone like Alexa shouldn't really be beating someone like Becky anyways IMO.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> She can deliver promos just as well as anyone in the division. Don't blame her for the shit that WWE puts into her script! I feel like every post on this forum slagging people off for bad promos totally misses the point that it's WWE script writers that are awful, not the actual performers.
> 
> Wrestlers are not actors who can memorise 2 pages of dialogue and then go out to the ring and perform it perfectly. WWE needs to start realising that.


Does this apply to everyone or just those you happen to like?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Genetically Superior said:


> I personally prefer Charlotte, but I'm bias as fuck. I will never try to sell the idea that Charlotte is a more natural speaker than Alexa. She has to really work and it and she has. She struggles with improvising if a crowd acts up and as I've pointed out in other thread on Talking Smack or commentary. Alexa is better there. No argument there. I just prefer Charlotte's day to day character work and the yelling doesn't bother me. One thing about times that Charlotte has faltered, and I don't deny that she did falter, is degree of difficulty. Charlotte was sent out there still green as fuck on the mic to listen to her dead brother be trashed. She was sent out there the night after Mania when the fans were basically paying tribute to women's wrestling when we all know that a baby face should have been in the spotlight for that. She was sent out there to belittle her own dad on a topic she's sensitive about when it comes to him not being there when she was a kid. Something that she absolutely nailed the second time around in the segment with Ric and Sasha. Now, after a real quick read on Alexa on wiki, I see she struggled with an eating disorder. I don't doubt her capability to handle it, but it has to be noted that she hasn't had to face something like that being used against her. Which even if it was that still pales in comparison to using Reid.
> 
> In Charlotte's feud with Bayley she was out there trying to salvage the damage done to Bayleys underdog story and I know we agree about that said damage. Alexa was just allowed to go out there and pulverize Bayley. No effort was made to make Bayley look even decent.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think anyone that says that Alexa is a better mic worker is off the rockers. It's not like they are saying that Dana is better than Charlotte in the ring or something. Lol. I just prefer Charlotte and think that saying Alexa is miles ahead isn't accurate.


*
See, this is why I like you. Not only do you admit you're biased, but you try to be fair at the same time. I also like how you give outside perspectives that I wouldn't have even considered prior to having this conversation. Whether I agree or disagree, it's intriguing to think about, like your comment in the Alexa rating thread about how her size affected her look/presence rating. I came in thinking she was an automatic 10 until I read your post.

In regards to your breakdown, you are 100% correct. Alexa is put in highly favorable situations, even though she kills them every time. I'm glad that you recognize her impeccable adlibbing abilities. Charlotte has been put in extremely emotionally distressful situations, and I have to take that into consideration and grade some of her performances on a scale. However, the irregular voice fluctuation quirk has GOT to stop. *


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Alexa fans on here overrate the hell out of her, she isn't the second coming of jesus, shes incredibly flawed. Imagine if she was a babyface.....


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I look forward to seeing Alexa Bliss on my tv set every week mainly because of her backside which is one of the nicest I've seen.

As a performer she is pretty good, too, for her size but it is hard to suspend disbelief watching her beat up someone like Nia Jax because she is only 5' tall.
She is similar to A.J. Lee in that regard in that both had/have talent and charisma but it's hard to take them too seriously as a threat as wrestlers because of their size.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@The Definition of Technician
*
Here's some fun reading from 2014 for you. I always deliver the receipts :cesaro

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1411522-sasha-lighting-up-charlotte-twitter.html#post39763970
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1487450-state-divas-address.html#post42137906
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1487450-state-divas-address-2.html#post42141170

There were like 4 big Sasha fans back then: myself, Oxi, @Chris JeriG.O.A.T, and @King BOOKAH. *


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sasha Banks said:


> Alexa fans on here overrate the hell out of her, she isn't the second coming of jesus, shes incredibly flawed. Imagine if she was a babyface.....



No, Alexa trolls continually accuse Alexa fans of overrating her when that's just not the case...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alexa is the only woman on the roster who can cut a promo.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

JC00 said:


> No, Alexa trolls continually accuse Alexa fans of overrating her when that's just not the case...


I've seen people say shes the GOAT womens wrestler.

I've seen people say shes better than everyone at every aspect.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She's the most interesting woman on the women's roster right now, for both shows, that's for sure.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

There are so many threads and posts about Alexa, there are more pages about her than any other superstar on the front page. she is the most talked about and controversial diva, no one is drawing more emotion from the people than Alexa. That's why she is getting the push.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> She's the most interesting woman on the women's roster right now, for both shows, that's for sure.


her character isn't interesting. she's a stereotypical mean girl


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> her character isn't interesting. she's a stereotypical mean girl


Better than Bayley's retarded little girl character


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I lol'd at the "have you ever kissed a boy" line because Bayley legit looks fresh from Kindergarten/Nursery.

She also put the smarks in their place with the WHAT chants.

She bosses it on the mic as always.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> @The Definition of Technician
> *
> Here's some fun reading from 2014 for you. I always deliver the receipts :cesaro
> 
> ...


It's good that I came across this post because the mention button doesn't seem to work for me :lmao 

Good reads. I remember when Charlotte was supposed to be called up earlier than the rest, she had that 2 min match with Natalya on RAW, then a few appearances on Main Event, she seemed like she going to come in on her own, I wonder how things would have been different with the whole "divas revolution" thing. 

Sasha was excellent at the time in all aspect but what I meant when I was arguing with you earlir than for 2014 Sasha, it seemed her strong points were Character work >> Mic work>> Ring skills, while now it's more like Ring work >Character > promo. 
Also at the time, you'll find many of my posts praising Sasha about her character work, I was a big proponent for an AJ/Sasha feud. 


I want to add something about this post I saw



> As much as I love catty bitch heels, Charlotte vs. Bayley told the story of the year for women's wrestling and it was based on nothing but the love of the business and the desire to be champion. We need more of this, and we need someone in creative who actually gives a damn


This post is pretty spot on. I feel Charlotte vs Bayley from NXT is a very underrated feud ( Top 7 feuds for me in NXT 2013-present), I'd like to think it tied nicely in NXT when Bayley said she wants to beat the best (Charlotte) before facing Sasha, and she did.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, she's impossibly overrated and overpushed. Oh, and her mic work isn't that good to be kissing her ass for it. She uses the same 3 lines repeatedly in every promo. If there's no versatility, I mean literally less variety in her promos then Enzo/Cass's, then of course she'll be at least partially decent.



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I lol'd at the "have you ever kissed a boy" line because Bayley legit looks fresh from Kindergarten/Nursery.
> 
> She also put the smarks in their place with the WHAT chants.
> 
> She bosses it on the mic as always.


See posts like this literally cause my eyes to fall out of my head because they rolled too hard.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OP, this thread is overrated. Bliss is the best, you must like that annoying 12 year old named Bayley


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

+1 to Bliss supporters.

Have to say though, it's completely possible to like Alexa AND Bayley.

To say that Alexa is great because she is technically good and decent on the mic ... then immediately say that Bayley is just an annoying 12 year old, makes NO sense. You're judging Alexa's skill and Bayley's gimmick. I mean, are you saying that Alexa has a unique, interesting gimmick? Cos as far as I can tell she doesn't have one at all, other than being bitchy - just like literally every female wrestler!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

JT said:


> She uses the same 3 lines repeatedly in every promo.


If you are gonna claim this you really should be posting what those 3 lines are and probably some video evidence to back it up.. Because when you don't you just come off like you are making shit up because of your hatred for her.


----------



## Sushi Banks (Jul 10, 2016)

Her character is a mean girl who is a minion for a queen bee. I love chick flicks and that's exactly the vibe I get from Alexa, hell even a mean girl in sitcom looks more realistic than her, it's just too much that i'm like ...girl are you ok? and wheres the originality in that at all. I don't hate her but when I see many ppl act like she's the best mic worker best heel in the company i'm like.. do you know acting and characteristics? With her look and size and how popular she is going to be... babyface is her endgame and I prefer that role for her, she's very likable but as for this current heel persona, I think she is just another wrestler who works good as a heel mainly cos it conceals alot of weaknesses both in-ring and mic skills


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sushi Banks said:


> do you know acting and characteristics?



Well it's clear you don't...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sushi Banks said:


> Her character is a mean girl who is a minion for a queen bee. I love chick flicks and that's exactly the vibe I get from Alexa, hell even a mean girl in sitcom looks more realistic than her, it's just too much that i'm like ...girl are you ok? and wheres the originality in that at all. I don't hate her but when I see many ppl act like she's the best mic worker best heel in the company i'm like.. do you know acting and characteristics? With her look and size and how popular she is going to be... babyface is her endgame and I prefer that role for her, she's very likable but as for this current heel persona, I think she is just another wrestler who works good as a heel *mainly cos it conceals alot of weaknesses both in-ring and mic skills*


Ding Ding Ding.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Strategize said:


> Ding Ding Ding.


Yes excelling on the mic as a heel is a clear sign that she is weak on the mic.. Genius logic form the Beckbeard.....


For someone you people hate and don't care for you spend an awful amount of time talking about Alexa..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> JC00 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes excelling on the mic as a heel is a clear sign that she is weak on the mic.. Genius logic form the Beckbeard.....
> ...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, she's fine. You're just overexaggerating. There have been women who were way worse put in her spot or higher in the past.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Well you an entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine she is personally my favorite diva on the roster right now

that's why these overpushed overrated threads are so dumb, some people like chocolate, some people like vanilla, some people like strawberry, some people

like butter pecan, etc everyone likes different things and I for one like Alexa Bliss a lot


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> Eh, she's fine. You're just overexaggerating. There have been women who were way worse put in her spot or higher in the past.


But has any women in wrestling history ever had this level of over the top thirst from her marks to the point they regularly make things up straight out of their fantasy land.

Ask yourself, If Bliss looked like Bayley would she employed by the company? We all know the answer to that.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> But has any women in wrestling history ever had this level of over the top thirst from her marks to the point they regularly make things up straight out of their fantasy land.
> 
> Ask yourself, *If Bliss looked like Bayley would she employed by the company? * We all know the answer to that.


Wat. :hmmm

Yes she would..? If she looked like Bayley a.k.a the current Raw Woman's Champion who's employed by the company..?

Unless I'm not understanding what you're saying


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

She's one of the better promo-ers in the Women's division, but her wrestling is average, so I don't understand why she's getting such a huge push either


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

what's wrong with Alexa getting a push on Raw people absolutely love her

an to extent all the divas are getting a push if you really think about

I still do like this Emma and Dana Brooke story line and I do like Alexa and Bailey both feuds have potential there is a lot of talent on the roster right now


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Himiko said:


> She's one of the better promo-ers in the Women's division, but her wrestling is average, so I don't understand why she's getting such a huge push either


Ya absolutely no clue why Vince McMahon of all people would push someone who is attractive, has good mic skills, does good character work and is ok in the ring


----------



## ilovebayley (Nov 1, 2016)

Mickie James was brought back as a 'talent enhancer' lets be honest, she hasnt won yet. 
She has a namebrand and the capacity to get a solid match out of the non-horsewomen wrestlers. 

Nia Jax is TERRIBLE. the rest of the roster cant do much with her, and when given the opportunity she injures people. 
Clearly friends with Steph as she cant do much yet. Should have stayed in NXT longer. 

Alexa Bliss is great. Best on the mic in the entire division by a substantial margin. In-ring work is good enough. 

Bayley is over with the fans, but her character needs to go through puberty,she needs an edge to become more cool. 
also needs to work on her delivery/acting skills. 

Charlotte has been super hella mega-pushed but at least its been deserved she has ran pretty far with it. 
Big Spots, consistently great matches, and solid promo work. 

Becky is fantastic in the ring, decent on the mic and EVERYONE is waiting for her next break. 
I went to smackdown to see her and she wasnt even on the show! terribly booked so that Alexa and Naomi could get over. 

Sasha Banks, I will say it again. She is the best women on the roster. I believe quite strongly that she could be Stone Cold levels of over. 
She has the best in-ring work of any star (including charlotte). She has good mic skills if the WWE writers would stop forcing sad face garbage onto us. 
She needs to be a heel that is over with the crowd, AJ styles and Stone Cold had this. NXT was the IT show while she was a heel on there. 
WWE has booked her as a joke champion in Charlottes shadow, Had her embarrased by Nia over and over again, I mean she has what two wins in 6 months?
Instead she was forced to hobble around on one leg until Fastlane and still gets a louder reaction from the crowd than any other women on either brand.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't see what's wrong with Alexa nor do I see what's wrong with having some variety to the Raw title picture.

As for saying how WWE is booking her as a bully being hypocritical because of their anti bullying, that's ridiculous because they are settling up an eventual win for Bayley.

Also critisizing her "have you ever kissed a boy?" as lame, is funny because some people then to forget that grown ups aren't the only audience WWE is targeting.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Alex leaves a lot to be desired in the ring, but she is improving. She is a really good heel, and she has a look that is very marketable. What the WWE has done since her callup is book her to her potential. She isn't quite there yet, but she is good enough to belong in the main event scene regardless. And in a couple years, there will be no doubt.


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

Alexa mic skill is still generic. It's just that the others are way worse. We didn't need a diva shakeup. What we really needed is a gimmick shape up. It doesn't feel like Charlotte left raw nor Alexa left smackdown. They have both token up eachothers roles. 


I will be waiting for that Alexa vs Charlotte fued next year..........That fued will prove, expose, and freshen up everything.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Sol Katti said:


> Alex leaves a lot to be desired in the ring, but she is improving. She is a really good heel, and she has a look that is very marketable. What the WWE has done since her callup is book her to her potential. She isn't quite there yet, but she is good enough to belong in the main event scene regardless. And in a couple years, there will be no doubt.


I wouldn't call her a really good heel. A really good heel would be someone who is more capable of getting heat and getting booed


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol OP I am not sure what is your constant obsession with Alexa is. Your constant need to diminish her place on the MR. With your never ending Anti Alexa threads. But know this. the Alexa/Becky feud well not effect Becky's career. IF she has a great feud with Charlotte, wins the SD womans championship for the second time. No one is going to remember her feud with Alexa. All that matters, is WWE see her very highley. Vince is very high up on Alexa. She sells very well, she is very charasmatic. Has a great character, great in ring psychology. Prob best mic work in the company. And she shifts a ton of merch. Look I know it is easy for you Becky Marks, to blame Alexa for everything. But I just think she is polarizing, and your threatned by her push in the company. She is by far the best overall woman talent in WWE today. So stop trying to diminish her, and just accept that. IS she being over pushed? Well no. Because on SD a month before mania, she was being de pushed. 

When she was jobbing to Naomi every god damn week. Which is a problem for WWE Champions loosing on free tv. Your entitled to dislike Alexa. But detractors be reasonable about it. Show some arbigutary. No Alexa fan has claimed she is the best worker in the company at all. No one is overrating her. But we know what she does bring to the table. Unfortunately as much as I like Becky, WWE see her an enhancement talent. Blaming Alexa for getting the title after Becky won at Backlash 2016. IS Ludrcous. Becky's booking has not changed since NXT. WWE clearly see Alexa as a Top Woman. Becky putting Alexa over at TLC, was the right call. And if Alexa is being over pushed, well they should to be quite honest. Because industry insiders, people with expereinced. Who know what they are talking about. Have all raved about Alexa promo abilities. Her ability to control the tempo of the crowd, and the way she delt with the "What's". Was Vet Stuff. The Casuals love her, and WWE Officials love her. End of day that is all that matters. She is the Female Roman Reigns.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> :lol OP I am not sure what is your constant obsession with Alexa is. Your constant need to diminish her place on the MR. With your never ending Anti Alexa threads. But know this. the Alexa/Becky feud well not effect Becky's career. IF she has a great feud with Charlotte, wins the SD womans championship for the second time. No one is going to remember her feud with Alexa. All that matters, is WWE see her very highley. Vince is very high up on Alexa. She sells very well, she is very charasmatic. Has a great character, great in ring psychology. Prob best mic work in the company. And she shifts a ton of merch. Look I know it is easy for you Becky Marks, to blame Alexa for everything. But I just think she is polarizing, and your threatned by her push in the company. She is by far the best overall woman talent in WWE today. So stop trying to diminish her, and just accept that. IS she being over pushed? Well no. Because on SD a month before mania, she was being de pushed.
> 
> When she was jobbing to Naomi every god damn week. Which is a problem for WWE Champions loosing on free tv. Your entitled to dislike Alexa. But detractors be reasonable about it. Show some arbigutary. No Alexa fan has claimed she is the best worker in the company at all. No one is overrating her. But we know what she does bring to the table. Unfortunately as much as I like Becky, WWE see her an enhancement talent. Blaming Alexa for getting the title after Becky won at Backlash 2016. IS Ludrcous. Becky's booking has not changed since NXT. WWE clearly see Alexa as a Top Woman. Becky putting Alexa over at TLC, was the right call. And if Alexa is being over pushed, well they should to be quite honest. Because industry insiders, people with expereinced. Who know what they are talking about. Have all raved about Alexa promo abilities. Her ability to control the tempo of the crowd, and the way she delt with the "What's". Was Vet Stuff. The Casuals love her, and WWE Officials love her. End of day that is all that matters. She is the Female Roman Reigns.


Alexa winning the title was NOT the right call. It made Becky look extremely weak to lose such a one-sided feud to somebody who hadn't even been on the main roster for 6 months. It was her first feud as champion and they should have given Becky a better run with the belt to establish it. The belt feels almost worthless now because it hasn't had a strong champion. Alexa could have afforded to lose the feud to Becky. They didn't need to put the title on her so soon. BTW, I don't dislike Alexa, I dislike WWE for pushing her so much and burying Becky.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> :lol OP I am not sure what is your constant obsession with Alexa is. Your constant need to diminish her place on the MR. With your never ending Anti Alexa threads. But know this. the Alexa/Becky feud well not effect Becky's career. IF she has a great feud with Charlotte, wins the SD womans championship for the second time. No one is going to remember her feud with Alexa. All that matters, is WWE see her very highley. Vince is very high up on Alexa. She sells very well, she is very charasmatic. Has a great character, great in ring psychology. Prob best mic work in the company. And she shifts a ton of merch. Look I know it is easy for you Becky Marks, to blame Alexa for everything. But I just think she is polarizing, and your threatned by her push in the company. She is by far the best overall woman talent in WWE today. So stop trying to diminish her, and just accept that. IS she being over pushed? Well no. Because on SD a month before mania, she was being de pushed.
> 
> When she was jobbing to Naomi every god damn week. Which is a problem for WWE Champions loosing on free tv. Your entitled to dislike Alexa. But detractors be reasonable about it. Show some arbigutary. No Alexa fan has claimed she is the best worker in the company at all. No one is overrating her. But we know what she does bring to the table. Unfortunately as much as I like Becky, WWE see her an enhancement talent. Blaming Alexa for getting the title after Becky won at Backlash 2016. IS Ludrcous. Becky's booking has not changed since NXT. WWE clearly see Alexa as a Top Woman. Becky putting Alexa over at TLC, was the right call. And if Alexa is being over pushed, well they should to be quite honest. Because industry insiders, people with expereinced. Who know what they are talking about. Have all raved about Alexa promo abilities. Her ability to control the tempo of the crowd, and the way she delt with the "What's". Was Vet Stuff. The Casuals love her, and WWE Officials love her. End of day that is all that matters. She is the Female Roman Reigns.


Ya know, I bet most Alexa fans are embarrassed by you and tell themselves that they wish you'd just shut up. It was hilarious seeing you get politely called out on how fucking creepy it looks that you stalk Alexa's jobber boyfriend's every move. You're always sitting there swearing up and down that you don't overrate Alexa and are fully aware of her limitation in the ring. 

Yet you turn right around and say things like

"She's the best mic worker in the company." 
Its one thing to say that she's the best mic worker out of the female wrestlers, but the whole company? Lmao! As long as Jericho,Heyman, Miz, Cena, HHH, and Stephanie are around that's seriously overrating her. 

"She is by far the best overall woman talent today" 
First off, learn what in ring psychology actually means before claiming she's so great at it. Secondly, how can you in one breath say that you are fully aware that she's limited in the ring and then say that she's the most well rounded talent on the roster? Do you not understand what the word overall means. These ridiculous assertions are why people are always on here talking about Alexa fans overrating her. If Alexa is ahead of Charlotte in certian area of mic work the gap really isn't that big. Charlotte is miles ahead of Alexa in the ring. She's miles ahead of her when it comes to presence as a believable champion. Seriously, Alexa has not one single classic match and you're calling her the best all around. Lmao! As an all arounder, Charlotte and Sasha both crush Alexa and Becky beats her considerably. Mickie kills her too if we look at her prime. 

Probably best to stick to reasonable claims that she's the best woman mic worker on the active women's wrestling roster to avoid making an ass of yourself.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Most overrated female wrestler since Sasha Banks. It's going to be glorious when people turn on her. :banderas


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

These wars that members are constantly having here over the women proves one undeniable fact:

*THE WOMEN'S DIVISION IS THE BEST IT HAS EVER BEEN IN ANY WRESTLING ERA OR COMPANY — IF THAT WASN'T THE CASE PEOPLE HERE WOULDN'T BE SO PASSIONATE ABOUT IT*


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Smark Justice Warriors in here writing essays and novellas to justify their hatred of Alexa when she's going to beat Bugley for the championship.

But seriously, Alexa is the best NXT overall package on the roster at the moment. Sasha would be the #1 if she hadn't been neutered all of last hear. She will be the face of the division when she turns face.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

heel_turn said:


> Smark Justice Warriors in here writing essays and novellas to justify their hatred of Alexa when she's going to beat Bugley for the championship.
> 
> But seriously, Alexa is the best NXT overall package on the roster at the moment. Sasha would be the #1 if she hadn't been neutered all of last hear. She will be the face of the division when she turns face.


When Alexa turns face people are probably going to turn on her just like they did with Sasha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Genetically Superior said:


> Ya know, I bet most Alexa fans are embarrassed by you and tell themselves that they wish you'd just shut up. It was hilarious seeing you get politely called out on how fucking creepy it looks that you stalk Alexa's jobber boyfriend's every move. You're always sitting there swearing up and down that you don't overrate Alexa and are fully aware of her limitation in the ring.
> 
> Yet you turn right around and say things like
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you addressed that post. I didn't even know where to start (the claim Bliss is the female Reigns when it's pretty clear Charlotte has been pegged the top woman in the company was especially ludicrous.) Said it before but a lot of guys are being led by their libido when it comes to Bliss. The claims of her moving merchandise despite no quantifying numbers to back that up even existing yet is eye roll inducing. Kicker is, I like Alexa but by God some of these people (chiefly the user you replied to) are making it really, _really_ hard lately.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I actually enjoy Alexa. She can get the crowd worked up like Charlotte couldn't.

What I'm really disgruntled about is her cheesy Harley Quinn gimmick. Just stupid.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho-79 said:


> I actually enjoy Alexa. She can get the crowd worked up like Charlotte couldn't.
> 
> What I'm really disgruntled about is her cheesy Harley Quinn gimmick. Just stupid.


To be fair she hasn't worn the Harley Quinn gear in quite awhile.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lothario said:


> The claims of her moving merchandise despite no quantifying numbers to back that up even existing yet is eye roll inducing.



Odd because when I people see talk about merchandise about other supposed "big sellers" they never have actual numbers. It's just based on some quarterly google search. 

Plain and simple WWE doesn't give you a 2nd shirt within two months of releasing your 1st shirt if the 1st one isn't selling and you and whoever else can take it with a grain of salt but out of the women in the WWE both her shirts are currently # 1 and # 8 best selling according to WWEShop. Charlotte on the other hand the supposed face of the women is # 20 being outsold by Paige, Natalya, Carmella, Nia Jax and Ember Moon.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JC00 said:


> out of the women in the WWE both her shirts are currently # 1 and # 8 best selling according to WWEShop. Charlotte on the other hand the supposed face of the women is # 20 being outsold by Paige, Natalya, Carmella, Nia Jax and Ember Moon.


It has been mentioned many times that wweshop best selling category should never be took seriously, It's computerised to change all the time and it don't change depending on who sells the most


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Alexa is amazing, her and Sasha and Becky are the best women on the roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Odd because when I people see talk about merchandise about other supposed "big sellers" they never have actual numbers. It's just based on some quarterly google search.
> 
> Plain and simple WWE doesn't give you a 2nd shirt within two months of releasing your 1st shirt if the 1st one isn't selling and you and whoever else can take it with a grain of salt but out of the women in the WWE both her shirts are currently # 1 and # 8 best selling according to WWEShop. Charlotte on the other hand the supposed face of the women is # 20 being outsold by Paige, Natalya, Carmella, Nia Jax and Ember Moon.


*Meltzer usually releases the numbers quarterly. The WWE Shop filter is inaccurate. It just shows the newest shirts as best sellers.*


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The WWE Shop filter is inaccurate. It just shows the newest shirts as best sellers.*


Alexa's "Little Miss Bliss" and Nikki Bella's "Stay Fearless" shirts are not even remotely new and they were 1 and 2 as far as women go. Also of course some new shirts are usually current best sellers, because they are new..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Alexa's "Little Miss Bliss" and Nikki Bella's "Stay Fearless" shirts are not even remotely new and they were 1 and 2 as far as women go. Also of course some new shirts are usually current best sellers, because they are new..


*
The filter was proven to be inaccurate YEARS ago. Ryback had a "best seller" with a brand new shirt and he was never on the top 10 of any of Meltzer's lists.

Case in point:









A "best seller" wouldn't be marked down by $10. Anyone with an ounce of marketing knowledge knows you don't decrease value on a best seller-you either maintain the value or mark it up for maximum profit.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I go to the Bliss hate thread and now it's devolved into a MERCHANDISE CONVERSATION? I brought my workrate hating signs and everything. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I go to the Bliss hate thread and now it's devolved into a MERCHANDISE CONVERSATION? *


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


>


*All I know is, regardless of anyones opinion on Bliss, this thread is too long for someone that is so short. unk2 *


----------



## jky2k15 (Aug 26, 2015)

She's excellent. Absolutely annoys the hell out of you. Finds a way to steal matches. 
Perfect heel. Stepped right into the hole Flair left.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *All I know is, regardless of anyones opinion on Bliss, this thread is too long for someone that is so short. unk2 *


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Spoiler: payback spoilers



I want to throw up. I can't believe Alexa is champ again


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Clean :lol

Bayley did basically everything aswell, outside of that sunset flip. I fucking give up.

At least it was better than any Alexa/Becky match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> Spoiler: payback spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I want to throw up. I can't believe Alexa is champ again


Make sure you have a bucket or by a toilet. Would hate for that to get all over.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

IDC its just that it was too early.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

cry some more please.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Becky fans just pissy Alexa and Bayley had a solid outing, showing Becky was the weak link. And yes she was the weak link because Becky and Mickie didn't click either. Becky can't even get on TV with Charlotte being the best worker, Naomi the more over of the two, and Nikki still the best marketing piece. 

Alexa earned her spot. She is over. She can work a mic. She is in great shape and looks good. LEt her shine


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Clean :lol
> 
> Bayley did basically everything aswell, outside of that sunset flip. I fucking give up.
> 
> At least it was better than any Alexa/Becky match.


Bayley is the 2nd wrestler now to lose clean to Alexa in 9 months. Naomi did it after No Mercy but she obviously made up for it by dominating Alexa after(5-0). Becky got Strowman'd at TLC but still there was a eye rake. Bayley literally beat Charlotte with the top rope elbow at Wrestlemania, tonight Alexa kicks out of it. Now Alexa is guaranteed another title match which she's has never not been in on the brand she was on. This is Charlotte levels now.


In Becky's defense, Becky Vs Alexa only happened once on PPV and that was in a shitty Tables match. There's a reason why people say there Glasgow match was their best match. That was supposed to be on PPV(No Mercy).


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

WWE have proven that there is no "women's revolution" with how much Alexa has been pushed. WWE hasn't changed, they still only care about pushing white blonde women, even if they can't wrestle well. Women's wrestling in WWE will never be take as seriously as the men if people like Alexa are champions. Alexa is 5 feet tall and looks like a jobber, not a champion


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> WWE have proven that there is no "women's revolution" with how much Alexa has been pushed. WWE hasn't changed, they still only care about pushing white blonde women, even if they can't wrestle well. Women's wrestling in WWE will never be take as seriously as the men if people like Alexa are champions. Alexa is 5 feet tall and looks like a jobber, not a champion


How much do you make out with your race card?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> WWE have proven that there is no "women's revolution" with how much Alexa has been pushed. WWE hasn't changed, *they still only care about pushing white blonde women*, even if they can't wrestle well. Women's wrestling in WWE will never be take as seriously as the men if people like Alexa are champions. Alexa is 5 feet tall and looks like a jobber, not a champion


Yet Naomi is the current/2 time SD Women's Champion.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well they don't have any other options so

Nia is midcard and no one gives a shit about Emma


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Yet Naomi is the current/2 time SD Women's Champion.


Who's the top women on smackdown tho? Champion or not?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Who's the top women on smackdown tho? Champion or not?


Fair point.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The Glasgow match was good but there's more to it than that. Becky wasn't at 100% towards the latter half of the Becky/Alexa feud because of that medical issue. Did you notice Alexa stopped using the twisted bliss towards the latter half of the feud? Becky couldn't really take a lot of moves to the gut/ribs at that time because of that medical issue. Bad finishes, stupid ideas and outdated gimmicks hurt the feud.

Bayley and Alexa had plenty of matches in NXT. Becky and Alexa hardly interacted in NXT and were a bad 1st feud for both of them. Naomi/Alexa were a perfect fit for a 1st feud while Becky should have feuded with Carmella first.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

wwetna1 said:


> Becky fans just pissy Alexa and Bayley had a solid outing, showing Becky was the weak link. And yes she was the weak link because *Becky and Mickie didn't click either. *Becky can't even get on TV with Charlotte being the best worker, Naomi the more over of the two, and Nikki still the best marketing piece.
> 
> Alexa earned her spot. She is over. She can work a mic. She is in great shape and looks good. LEt her shine


*Yawn* more praising while putting someone else down. Your stance is hollow so you have to mask your insecurities. Everything Becky was known for is gone. Technical styles don't sell on it's own and Becky' s weaknesses have always been brawling and they are playing that up instead of something closer to her strengths which is her power moves, tying her opponents in knots and her diverse arsenal of suplexes.

Becky and Mickie didn't click? swing and a miss buddy. There was 1 promo on tv the entire feud and the matches weren't built well so it's harder to sell to an audience. Mic work is more important than selling a feud than wrestling these days. The 3 Becky/Mickie matches were considered at least good.

These days great workrate is gauged off the type of wrestler you are.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> They've pushed her so much since she's debuted on the main roster. She's decent on the mic but she can be cringe-worthy at times with her middle-school insults like "have you ever kissed a boy?"
> She's just a stereotypical bitchy heel. And she's a mediocre at best wrestler.


I agree. I want Nya Jax to come in and belly flop on that midget.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Callisto said:


> Well they don't have any other options so
> 
> Nia is midcard and no one gives a shit about Emma


Nia can be the Strowman of the womens' division. 'I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU' *squashes Alexa Bliss.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well the lifespan of a women wrestler in WWE is 5 years, so "overpushing" a talent is not a bad idea.

Nothing wrong with making a quick buck.


----------



## Grandmaster_J (Apr 14, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Bayley is the 2nd wrestler now to lose clean to Alexa in 9 months.


That wasn't a clean win. They protected Bayley with the ring post spot which is why it was part of the finish.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Alexa is neither overrated nor overpushed. Alexa (and Naomi) is WWE actually having their finger on the pulse instead of going with their premeditated pick. She - not Charlotte- needs to be the centerpiece of the division with Sasha as her foil. The fans actually want her. She grabbed the brass ring without backstage politics and without nepotism to warrant it. Alexa is the American Dream!


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

heel_turn said:


> Alexa is neither overrated nor overpushed. Alexa (and Naomi) is WWE actually having their finger on the pulse instead of going with their premeditated pick. She - not Charlotte- needs to be the centerpiece of the division with Sasha as her foil. The fans actually want her. She grabbed the brass ring without backstage politics and without nepotism to warrant it. Alexa is the American Dream!


The american dream is a lie


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

the super push of alexa continued tonight by having her pin bayley again. she's more pushed than charlotte at this point


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Alexa Bliss isn't as good as her push, but you better get used to it -- she's here for a while, and she's going to have no shortage of focus, unless she is caught killing a puppy on tape.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Best woman on the roster, IMO.

And I don't even think it's close anymore.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

The Phenomenal Beast said:


> Best woman on the roster, IMO.
> 
> And I don't even think it's close anymore.


:stop


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

She just cut a good promo that made people cheer Bayley, seriously shes doing a good job, fucking in ring skills elitists and their hate on mic workers.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

It almost goes without saying, because its Alexa Bliss and a microphone, but I'll say it anyway she was really on fire in the opening Raw segment. She's a star.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Foley's Socko said:


> It almost goes without saying, because its Alexa Bliss and a microphone, but I'll say it anyway she was really on fire in the opening Raw segment. She's a star.


She's not somebody who should be champion though


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I find it funny people only now are saying Alexa is overpushed. Simply because of some decent booking over the past fornight or so. You actually look at her ppv record, and win/loss record. Over the past 9 months since debuting on the main roster. She actually has a worser record then the 4HW combined. She also has the worst ppv record. A month before mania. She jobbed and ate three pins in a row to Naomi as Champion in her home town Orlando, being one of them. She then jobbed to Naomi at EC. Only got the Title back due to Naomi's injury. Then she tapped out like a little bitch at Mania lol. OH but I See. It is convinient to ignore all the contary evidence that supports, Alexa is actually the complete opposite of over pushed. And only getting a decent push now. Then to force your BS agenda, because your salty your fav is not in her position. 

Look want to dislike Alexa go ahead. But be reasonable about it, show some arbiguitry. Don't accuse her fans, of overrating her. No Alexa fan, well informed fans. Well ever say omg she is such a good wrestler. But she has improoved a ton. Her last match with Bayley at Payback. From an in ring an workrate stand point, was performance of her career. Tons of good spots. I just don't get how getting really really good booking. Getting a clean win in your home town, beating Bayley in her home town, getting the pin tonight on Raw. Which on SD was the complete parallel. When Alexa was eating pins every damn week. 

Suddenly means over pushed. IMO I think they are rewarding Alexa for her hard work. Bayley is drowning, so they decided to pull the plug. And give the belt to Alexa who is hot right now. And also give her back her momentum they squashed Since last August. Becky actually has more victorie in pinfalls over Alexa, then Alexa has over the 4HW combined. IT just so happens recently Alexa wins has happened at PPVS. Periord. I also her crediblity. Look her minature size works for her. She utilizes the strenghts she does have. Her Psychology and character work. Alexa even acknowledges her size difference when she does not challenge Nia. Be good to have Nia as her heavy. I find it funny people are pushing Asuka, when she is shorter then Lexi.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> She's not somebody who should be champion though


Why not? She's a great heel, decent in the ring but not too good so that people want her to win all the time - can be tricky sometimes with someone who has a high flying finisher and some acrobatic moves, people tend to want to cheer them. But thats not a problem with Alexa. She comes across as an extremely mean spirited, vindictive person who means every word she says and takes absolute delight in making her opponents feel bad.

Mic skills are probably the main area where the "Women's revolution" can still improve by leaps and bounds and Alexa is on another level to all the other women in that aspect.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> I find it funny people only now are saying Alexa is overpushed. Simply because of some decent booking over the past fornight or so. You actually look at her ppv record, and win/loss record. Over the past 9 months since debuting on the main roster. She actually has a worser record then the 4HW combined. She also has the worst ppv record. A month before mania. She jobbed and ate three pins in a row to Naomi as Champion in her home town Orlando, being one of them. She then jobbed to Naomi at EC. Only got the Title back due to Naomi's injury. Then she tapped out like a little bitch at Mania lol. OH but I See. It is convinient to ignore all the contary evidence that supports, Alexa is actually the complete opposite of over pushed. And only getting a decent push now. Then to force your BS agenda, because your salty your fav is not in her position.
> 
> Look want to dislike Alexa go ahead. But be reasonable about it, show some arbiguitry. Don't accuse her fans, of overrating her. No Alexa fan, well informed fans. Well ever say omg she is such a good wrestler. But she has improoved a ton. Her last match with Bayley at Payback. From an in ring an workrate stand point, was performance of her career. Tons of good spots. I just don't get how getting really really good booking. Getting a clean win in your home town, beating Bayley in her home town, getting the pin tonight on Raw. Which on SD was the complete parallel. When Alexa was eating pins every damn week.
> 
> Suddenly means over pushed. IMO I think they are rewarding Alexa for her hard work. Bayley is drowning, so they decided to pull the plug. And give the belt to Alexa who is hot right now. And also give her back her momentum they squashed Since last August. Becky actually has more victorie in pinfalls over Alexa, then Alexa has over the 4HW combined. IT just so happens recently Alexa wins has happened at PPVS. Periord. I also her crediblity. Look her minature size works for her. She utilizes the strenghts she does have. Her Psychology and character work. Alexa even acknowledges her size difference when she does not challenge Nia. Be good to have Nia as her heavy. I find it funny people are pushing Asuka, when she is shorter then Lexi.


Asuka is a few inches taller than Alexa, and she has a more aggressive looking offense, so she is more credible. And yeah Alexa has lost a lot but the fact of the matter still is that she's won 3 titles since December and has been in the title picture her entire time on the main roster.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Meanwhile Alexa be like.........:liquor


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> I find it funny people are pushing Asuka, when she is shorter then Lexi.


She's also the best wrestler and striker in the company, that goes a long way as far as credibility goes. When your stuff looks more legit than the others, I can by you kicking my ass.

Then her entire presentation makes her look like a killer and not a pixie, despite her size.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Foley's Socko said:


> Why not? She's a great heel, decent in the ring but not too good so that people want her to win all the time - can be tricky sometimes with someone who has a high flying finisher and some acrobatic moves, people tend to want to cheer them. But thats not a problem with Alexa. She comes across as an extremely mean spirited, vindictive person who means every word she says and takes absolute delight in making her opponents feel bad.
> 
> Mic skills are probably the main area where the "Women's revolution" can still improve by leaps and bounds and Alexa is on another level to all the other women in that aspect.


Alexa is to small for me to take seriously as a champion. And I hate how her promos are extremely one-sided. They never let her opponents use any good comebacks against her


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa is to small for me to take seriously as a champion. And I hate how her promos are extremely one-sided. They never let her opponents use any good comebacks against her


This one definitely didnt, because it was all about her coronation but I've seen plenty where the other women had their chance to talk.

Alexa is small, she does often have to rely on nefarious means to get ahead but in a real fight, those with a better gameplan and technique can easily overcome size. For me its very easy to buy her having a better gameplan than the likes of Bayley. We saw it come to fruition for example where she used the post to her advantage and then another blow to the head to capitalize on it - all very believable.

Its not like shes raising the other women up for pop up powerbombs. She even left Sasha in the ring last week and lost by countout because on this occasion she didnt see an opportunity to take advantage of. But when she can find one she strikes, and she's likely to find more holes in her opponents because shes so good at making the blood rush to their head and making them do something silly due to her words, tone, mannerisms and her style in the ring.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I enjoy the size argument. Not like she can do anything about it. Instead she picks her spots and uses them to her advantage. (I.E. not jumping on Nia/taking the countout against Sasha) The whole "she wouldn't win in a real fight" is so dumb. We aren't watching real fights are we? Watch UFC and MMA if you want that. This is professional wrestling. It's not that serious.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Besides if Alexa was 6'2 and outworking the other women in the ring on top of being twice as good as any of them on the mic, she'd be getting cheered.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> I enjoy the size argument. Not like she can do anything about it. Instead she picks her spots and uses them to her advantage. (I.E. not jumping on Nia/taking the countout against Sasha) The whole "she wouldn't win in a real fight" is so dumb. We aren't watching real fights are we? Watch UFC and MMA if you want that. This is professional wrestling. It's not that serious.


because even though wrestling is fake i think the wrestlers should look like they could beat other people up. it's the same reason why i don't think balor should wrestle lesnar. it would look ridiculous. it's also why i hated bryan beating batista


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> because even though wrestling is fake i think the wrestlers should look like they could beat other people up. it's the same reason why i don't think balor should wrestle lesnar. it would look ridiculous. it's also why i hated bryan beating batista


Bayley looks like she'd get beaten up by everyone other than Bliss, so I guess you had a problem with her as champ too? 

Nia should be champion for all eternity if thats how we're doing it.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

The Bliss effect already in full swing.

The raw women's division is now mainly going to consist of Tag matches (Bliss with Nia instead of Mickie from SD) because she isn't capable of working a good match.

The positive is that we're not going to see the women on the main event of Raw again for a long time
But that's something we never should have seen anyway.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> because even though wrestling is fake i think the wrestlers should look like they could beat other people up. it's the same reason why i don't think balor should wrestle lesnar. it would look ridiculous. it's also why i hated bryan beating batista


Yeah, they totally should not have booked Bryan strongly. Its not like he was pretty much the most over guy since the Attitude Era or something. :bryanlol


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Foley's Socko said:


> Bayley looks like she'd get beaten up by everyone other than Bliss, so I guess you had a problem with her as champ too?
> 
> Nia should be champion for all eternity if thats how we're doing it.


i would much rather have nia as champ than alexa


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Alexa looks good, has charisma, can wrestle, good on the mic.

Tell me your reason why she shouldn't get a push. And who would be the better choice? Sasha? Bayley? Mickie? Dana? LOL


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Alexa needs to be overpushed, and needs that title badly. Without a push and the title, she wouldn't be able to get over as a heel. The only ones overrating her is her fanbase, some of you anyways. I'm actually enjoying her run on RAW, as oppose to her tragic run on SDL. And I do think she deserves the push, the roster lacks depth, and WWE took a chance with Alexa, and its paying off for them. WWE were likely going to give emma a push too, but she wasn't able to pull off what the WWE wanted, so now she is stuck waiting in line. The division will only get better as WWE builds up more interesting characters, if it just revolves around the same girls, it will never improve.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

She is pushed pretty hard but I didn't really agree with you, but after tonight with every women in the ring and they put her on a literal pedestal and only she got the mic time. Jesus Christ! If that shit happens again i'm fast forwarding that shit. How can you sit there as a Bliss mark and not say she's over pushed? Especially after tonight. Yea Charlotte is more overpushed but her being a Flair it makes sense. 2 clean wins in her career and never leaves the title picture. It's really crazy she's has to be the most successful chickenshit heel of all time.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Foley's Socko said:


> This one definitely didnt, because it was all about her coronation but I've seen plenty where the other women had their chance to talk.
> 
> Alexa is small, she does often have to rely on nefarious means to get ahead but in a real fight, those with a better gameplan and technique can easily overcome size. For me its very easy to buy her having a better gameplan than the likes of Bayley. We saw it come to fruition for example where she used the post to her advantage and then another blow to the head to capitalize on it - all very believable.
> 
> Its not like shes raising the other women up for pop up powerbombs. She even left Sasha in the ring last week and lost by countout because on this occasion she didnt see an opportunity to take advantage of. But when she can find one she strikes, and she's likely to find more holes in her opponents because shes so good at making the blood rush to their head and making them do something silly due to her words, tone, mannerisms and her style in the ring.


Perfectly said.

In an era when everyman, jack & their cousin is a credible athlete, both the male & female division needs to start setting up actual individual styles for some superstars. The way Alexa fights is a perfect example of that done well. She isn't overpowering anyone, simply outsmarting them.

The entire "she's too small to be credible" argument is stupid all how you look at it though since Sasha herself is like 5'2" tops & skinnier than Alexa. Same people complaining about Alexa are the same people who were complaining about Bryan and pretty much finding things to complain about.

"It's still real to me dammit". If you don't like it, save yourself all the waterworks and go watch some UFC people.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> She is pushed pretty hard but I didn't really agree with you, but after tonight with every women in the ring and they put her on a literal pedestal and only she got the mic time. Jesus Christ! If that shit happens again i'm fast forwarding that shit. How can you sit there as a Bliss mark and not say she's over pushed? Especially after tonight. Yea Charlotte is more overpushed but her being a Flair it makes sense. 2 clean wins in her career and never leaves the title picture. It's really crazy she's has to be the most successful chickenshit heel of all time.


it bothers me how they give alexa so much mic time and don't let her opponents ever have any good comebacks to anything she says. it makes her promos one-sided


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> it bothers me how they give alexa so much mic time and don't let her opponents ever have any good comebacks to anything she says. it makes her promos one-sided


I get it Alexa's good on the mic but to allow her to just knock every women beside the 3 lowest(Emma,Dana,Fox) and they just stand there and take it was terrible. Bayley not saying anything and attacking Alexa was the only part I liked but they ruined it by having Bayley lose again. 


This totally reminded me of the Raw after Wrestlemania 32 when the whole division was just there to be talked down to by Charlotte.










Alexa is basically a rehash of Charlotte now.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Better hope Asuka never reaches the main roster, if they imitate her NXT push good god this place :Rollins


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> I enjoy the size argument. Not like she can do anything about it. Instead she picks her spots and uses them to her advantage. (I.E. not jumping on Nia/taking the countout against Sasha) The whole "she wouldn't win in a real fight" is so dumb. We aren't watching real fights are we? Watch UFC and MMA if you want that. This is professional wrestling. It's not that serious.


These same people who think Bryan or Zayn could beat Lesnar or Cena in a fight... :hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa is the IT girl right now and the powers that be are clearly enraptured by her.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm an unapologetic Bayley fan, and I'm happy to see the belt on Alexa.
This furthers the characters and helps the feud.

Some people are pissed that WWE booked Bayley to lose in her home town. Surely, this was to elevate Alexa?

Hometown wins don't DO anything for people in the long run. The people IN the "home town" can be like "Hey, that was cool", but that's it. For a hometown defeat, everyone can relate to being handed a loss in front of your home crowd, and your family. This was the right move.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

People complaining about Alexa's mic time would have a point in she sucked, but the fact she is clearly top 3 on the roster (men and women) puts that argument in the gutter. She owns every segment she does. She is so comfortable with her role and it shows. She is massively engaging to watch and she gets amazing heel heat.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

Great promo tbh


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

To be honest I watched her at Wrestlemania for the first time and I genuinely just felt that she looked very out of place and amateur in that match. That was my genuine first impressions of her that she didn't know what she was doing. She looked lost.

I specifically watched her because I'd heard so much about her on here and honestly she looked really amateur as opposed to the rest that were in that match. Sure, she was in the ring with some immense talents so it's not really a knock on her but that was the genuine first impressions in regards to her. It stood out to me massively and I didn't see the hype at all.

That said and I stand by this when I say it, I've not seen her in a one on one match so I do want to completely reserve judgement. She obviously gets the praise for a reason and this is all I've seen of her but I didn't think she was very good at all. As I say, she just looked lost and like she didn't know what she was doing.

She probably shouldn't have been in that match but I get it, I just do feel that she should be able to do this as part of the roster standards and she didn't. That was just my genuine first impressions of her.

Thing is though, wrestling is sometimes taken way too seriously. She's early on in her career too so who am I to criticise her and I'm not going to either. She's obviously doing her thing on the roster and is beneficial there otherwise she wouldn't be getting the push and creating a storm which she is doing. I'm hearing about her and I no longer watch the product anymore.

I mean, we had Eva Marie. Even she played her part on the roster and was beneficial for the time as she got people talking. Of course Alexa isn't even close to Eva Marie in that sense but my point is, she's doing her thing and that's all that matters.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm content with Alexa holding the RAW Women's belt and getting a super push. 

Bayley was boring.

Face Sasha was stale.

Charlotte is gone.

They don't care about Emma.

They won't give Nia the proper push.

Alicia is Alicia.

Dana is...bae.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JC00 said:


>


She just won the title clean and made Bayley look like a loser. They literally put her on a pedestal on Raw(the A show) to open the show. How is this crap Google Trend saying she's not over pushed? Notice how it spiked recently. This is why people are saying she's overrated with posts like this. It crazy, now I hear Alexa marks saying now she's a great wrestler just because Bayley carried her to a decent match fpalm. How about she leaves the title picture sometime ever and see if people miss her. 

Google trends seriously? Is Kalisto and Kane still outselling the New Day and Sasha still from the last Google trend I saw?


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

She's a great character with good promo skills and a better than average delivery, and that more than compensates for her medicocre in-ring abilities. Her segments are more enjoyable than most of the women wrestlers. Her middle-school insults are all part of the package.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> She just won the title clean and made Bayley look like a loser. They literally put her on a pedestal on Raw(the A show) to open the show. How is this crap Google Trend saying she's not over pushed? Notice how it spiked recently. This is why people are saying she's overrated with posts like this. It crazy, now I hear Alexa marks saying now she's a great wrestler just because Bayley carried her to a decent match fpalm. How about she leaves the title picture sometime ever and see if people miss her.
> 
> Google trends seriously? Is Kalisto and Kane still outselling the New Day and Sasha still from the last Google trend I saw?


This is one of the things that bothers me the most about Alexa. She made Becky and Bayley look like losers. The only person who has been allowed to make Alexa look bad so far is Naomi


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Alexa Bliss is one of the best things to happen to the division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Alexa Bliss is one of the best things to happen to the division.


In quite awhile, too.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The "it" factor gets thrown around alot and Bliss is an example of someone who has the "it" factor. The wrestling aspect you can always learn with experience. She understands the entertainment part of the business which is a HUGE part.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> The "it" factor gets thrown around alot and Bliss is an example of someone who has the "it" factor. The wrestling aspect you can always learn with experience. She understands the entertainment part of the business which is a HUGE part.


Tell me when she has crossover appeal and becomes mainstream. Thanks.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Threads like these are why I'm spending less and less time here. Y'all are just never ever happy with anything. Ever. *


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks12 said:


> Tell me when she has crossover appeal and becomes mainstream. Thanks.


Well she has been on the MR for about eight months and ho long did it take Cena and Hogan?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Almost 300 posts in this page and there are tons of Alexa bliss threads. everyone wants to talk about Alexa. she will keep getting pushes.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Well she has been on the MR for about eight months and ho long did it take Cena and Hogan?


Stop the excuses. It shouldn't matter. If you have mainstream appeal it will show.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks12 said:


> Stop the excuses. It shouldn't matter. If you have mainstream appeal it will show.


How long did it take the Rock?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Alexa Bliss is one of the best things to happen to the division.


No it's not, they're burying the rest of the women's division to get her over


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I literally can't recall a single match she's ever had. There's nothing memorable about her in the ring, but she's a decent personality and that's fine because wrestling needs those right now.

Definitely overhyped as fuck by her fanbase though.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> In quite awhile, too.












Both Charlotte and Alexa Bliss definitely made an impact on SmackDown and Raw, respectively (despite being “drafted” recently last month). The Women’s Division just got a bit more interesting. 

The Raw Women’s Division, especially, has been so lackluster for a long time with the same feuds/matches and Bliss is literally “a breath of fresh air” for the division. Give her a chance! :rude :Taylor


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Rave Bunny said:


> Both Charlotte and Alexa Bliss definitely made an impact on SmackDown and Raw, respectively (despite being “drafted” recently last month). The Women’s Division just got a bit more interesting.
> 
> The Raw Women’s Division, especially, has been so lackluster for a long time with the same feuds/matches and Bliss is literally “a breath of fresh air” for the division. Give her a chance! :rude :Taylor


the womens divisions are almost exactly the same as they were before the shake-up. Alexa is the champ on raw, and soon Charlotte will be the champ on SD. They never leave the title picture


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love this thread :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

machomanjohncena said:


> the womens divisions are almost exactly the same as they were before the shake-up. Alexa is the champ on raw, and soon Charlotte will be the champ on SD. They never leave the title picture


Well Mickie and Alexa are still having terrible matches with each other like they did on SD. So you do kinda have a point.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't care how good she is on the mic, she's just too unbelievable as a champion. Asuka needs to go to Raw and whoop her asap. Send Sasha or Bayley to SD.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

nyelator said:


> How long did it take the Rock?


He had crossover appeal as a wrestler in 2000 so I guess it takes a while but I think females generally have crossover appeals quickly than males.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks12 said:


> He had crossover appeal as a wrestler in 2000 so I guess it takes a while but I think females generally have crossover appeals quickly than males.


Ok but in less then eight months is insane


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I have no idea why this thread is still going. After 290 odd replies, what more can be said huh. Your on the side of the argument Bliss has NOT been overpushed. Or your attempting to argue she is over pushed. Either way this is so passe. But let's look at the facts. 

* Bliss has less pin fall victories, then the horsewoman combined
* Bliss has less pin fall victories. Over the IWC precious Becky. She just happens to have more ppv victories
* Had the worst ppv, Weekly show pin fall to loss ratio out of any of the woman going into Mania. And she was the champion
* Ended up jobbing at mania. Via tapout to Naomi
* Got her rematch on SD Live. And ended up loosing clean again

So all that tells me. She was booked poorly on SD Live. And needed a fresh start. Raw gave her that. And now she has been booked very well. Got clean wins over Sasha, Mickie, and Bayley. Now if 3 or 4 weeks of decent booking. And the TPTB deciding it is time to give Bliss the belt. When last year when she got drafted. She was number 47th. WWE had no idea she was going to blossom the way she did. So they now gave her the Raw/SD Woman title rub. And to be quite honest. IT is refreshing having someone like Bliss. To show you the Womans Division is more then just the 4HW. 

And in regards to the Becky fans. Becky putting Alexa over after 2016 Backlash was indeed the right move. And they shoudl do it again and again and again. IT set Bliss up. And for Becky, if she is booked decently heading into SS. Could see her and Charlotte go at it. And she finnally gets the title at SS. Do you really beleive, if that happens. People well remember her and Alexa last year? Nope

Unfortunately. I just don't think WWE see the money in Becky. Like they do in Bliss, Bayley, Charlotte, Sasha e.t.c. 

So I am sorry she has detractors. But when you look like that, and cut such high quality promos. Also shift merch like wild fire. Well she is going to be around for a while, being only 25. The cross over appeal she has generated in 8 months is insane. Even for a woman. Due to her minature size, and colorful look, and prob the Harley Quinn gimmick helped a bit. But she was most likely smart not to bring it out so much. She appeals to a demo, outside the casual woman wrestling fan.

But tbh at this juncture, her smarks can suck on my great balls of fire :duck.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

nyelator said:


> Ok but in less then eight months is insane


The males had better competition so of course it took most longer to establish themselves as the main event.

Alexa is playing catchup to "The four horsewomen". So she's needed her push to be considered a big deal. Now her record puts her in a good position, so she'll probably move down a bit when she loses the title.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Foley's Socko said:


> The males had better competition so of course it took most longer to establish themselves as the main event.
> 
> Alexa is playing catchup to "The four horsewomen". So she's needed her push to be considered a big deal. Now her record puts her in a good position, so she'll probably move down a bit when she loses the title.


Alexa has already been pushed more than every horsewoman except for Charlotte


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> I have no idea why this thread is still going.


Cause the OP and T12 say the same things over and over. They act like Bliss is some kind of criminal who kicks puppies, rapes families, and cuts off balls.

I doubt it lets up anytime soon. Not with T12 still moaning about pushes received sixteen years ago. We are probably looking at the 2030's until they get tired of playing the same worn out old record.

:eyeroll


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa has already been pushed more than every horsewoman except for Charlotte


Pretty much this. Charlotte had the PPV streak and at her 8 month mark she'd held the title about 5 and half months out of those 8 over 1 reign. Alexa has held held it 4 of her first 8 stretched out over 3 reigns. Cumulative days with the title vs days on the roster is what tells the tale far more than anything. Charlotte lost so frequently on Raw that even her haters were saying it was ridiculous to have a champion tap out so many times to the Bank Statement. She also lost her streak, lost at Mania, and jobbed to Nia. Granted there was protection in place for some of that but that pretty much nullifies anything that happened with Alexa and Naomi on Alexa's way out. It's simply standard practice across the board. 

As a Charlotte fan I have no issue admitting that she was pushed to the moon. Not sure why Alexa fans struggle to do so. Yes, on paper Charlotte was pushed more. No doubt, but when Alexa is easily holding the number 2 spot for biggest female rocket push in her first year I just fail to see the point in desperately trying to downplay her push.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Foley's Socko said:


> The males had better competition so of course it took most longer to establish themselves as the main event.
> 
> Alexa is playing catchup to "The four horsewomen". So she's needed her push to be considered a big deal. Now her record puts her in a good position, so she'll probably move down a bit when she loses the title.


We where talking about her becoming main stream


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wasn't she getting her ass handed to her by Naomi before the draft? Even Mickie beat her once.

She's getting pushed on RAW now yes which has resulted in the belt which ngl was a surprise


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MMMMD said:


> Wasn't she getting her ass handed to her by Naomi before the draft? Even Mickie beat her once.
> 
> She's getting pushed on RAW now yes which has resulted in the belt which ngl was a surprise


:hmmm

Maybe losing means being pushed to the moon on here.

:hmmm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well they talked about Alexa on Bring it to the Table...



Rosenberg: You could make the argument that even though she wasn't part of the 4HW she may be bigger than all of them right now

JBL: I think she is the biggest thing in either women's divisions. Amazed by how she picked the business up so quickly, much like Kurt Angle. Some people just have an innate ability to be incredible performers and that's Alexa. 

Graves: I remember when Alexa arrived to NXT and her first character was this Pixie Disney Princess and no one really had high expectations for her. But whatever clicked inside her, clicked in a big way and while I'm not quite ready to admit she is better than all the 4HW, she's definitely carving out her own place in WWE and if I can't have my Queen (Charlotte), at least I have a Goddess


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

MMMMD said:


> Wasn't she getting her ass handed to her by Naomi before the draft? Even Mickie beat her once.
> 
> She's getting pushed on RAW now yes which has resulted in the belt which ngl was a surprise


she was losing because she was on her way out. charlotte was losing a lot to before the draft. it was a way for wwe to right them off their respective shows


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> Well they talked about Alexa on Bring it to the Table...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they really comparing Alexa to Kurt Angle?! Bring It To the Table is such a horrible show and it's obviously scripted as hell.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> she was losing because she was on her way out. charlotte was losing a lot to before the draft. it was a way for wwe to right them off their respective shows


On her way out? She's been losing since she won the belt the 1st time? She needed Mickie's help to even win matches.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> * Bliss has less pin fall victories, then the horsewoman combined
> * Bliss has less pin fall victories. Over the IWC precious Becky. She just happens to have more ppv victories
> * Had the worst ppv, Weekly show pin fall to loss ratio out of any of the woman going into Mania. And she was the champion
> * Ended up jobbing at mania. Via tapout to Naomi
> * Got her rematch on SD Live. And ended up loosing clean again


^^ I don't really need to add any more to this. I wonder what causes so much hate for Alexa, is it cause she isn't a HW?

Some people are just plain :rude :duck


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

People will get tired of her just watch.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

machomanjohncena said:


> Are they really comparing Alexa to Kurt Angle?! Bring It To the Table is such a horrible show and it's obviously scripted as hell.


In how quickly she's taken to the business. Yes. And whats wrong with that? Get over it


----------

